# Plastic Diecast



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's the Hot Wheels truck which has a plastic body. The body is actually a white pearl, but the plastic has too many swirls/streaks. Might could still use it as a basecoat. The bumper is diecast, will need to be cut loose and glued...
Also here's a Color Changer I picked up (I like yellow) that's plastic. All of the Color Shifter's seem to be plastic. The paint needs to be stripped. Scale Coat ll works good for me, also used it on the truck. Although I left the paint on this because of the stripe. The body was an orange until I started handling it, then it turned yellow with an orange stripe. While it was in yellow mode, I clear coated it. After drying, I ran it under some water and she stayed yellow. Wheelbase is about right for Tyco or AFX. The bottom rockers could use a little shaving to get it lower...Still need to mount it to a chassis...RM

P.S. If you find plastic bodied diecast, please post. Thanks...


----------



## partspig

I believe I have seen that truck in other colors too! I think that I have a couple of gray ones around somewhere. I'll post a photo when I dig them out.
OK, here's a shot the the truck in gray..........


----------



## partspig

Here's some Color Shifters that I bought for conversion to slots. Like Randy says, they are painted plastic bodies with die cast bumpers.

From the top these are; Mega-Duty Truck, 67 Camaro, 77 Dodge Van, and a Shelby Cobra 427 S/C 


A 57 Chevy!


----------



## partspig

This is an older HW's truck, called a Semi-Fast. It is an all plastic body. They came in several different colors I have this one, a green one and a blue one, I think.


----------



## partspig

And least but not last are the Transformers cars from Hasbro. They were all plastic bodies. They required a bit more dremel work to get them apart, but when you were done they looked really nice! I know that the Camaro, "Bumblebee" will fit a LWB chassis like a Tyco 440 nearly perfectly. They came in twin packs like the one shown and single packs too!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Like PP has been showing, HotWheels has made over two DOZEN different bodies in Plastic-Diecast, some are now being used as Color Shifters, while some have never been reproduced again. At one time I collected all the Plastic bodied HW's and kept them for possible future Slot body conversions. But I started selling them or giving them away- because some of their wheelbases are too long for MY usage- as I won't submit to using a 4 gear chassis.
PS- I'm actually a HotWheels vendor at the Flea Market/Antique Mall that I work at....so I've seen all the Bodies, but I really have only converted a couple.


----------



## roadrner

partspig said:


> And least but not last are the Transformers cars from Hasbro. They were all plastic bodies. They required a bit more dremel work to get them apart, but when you were done they looked really nice!


They definitely require a little more dremel work for sure. But it's worth it when your finished. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## plymouth71

Yeah, but if you mix it up with an Aurora Semi you can get nice results.


----------



## WesJY

Two audi's are from speed machine hot wheels (plastic bodies)
yellow viper, deora and chargers are from color shifters.. 
one mini cooper and i dont know what this white car is - both are plastic bodies.

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Very informative posting, keep them coming. Thread was a good idea. ..RL


----------



## TBI

Great thread idea Hilltop! :thumbsup:


Just picked up this Matchbox step van, the previous version was metal - white with orange lettering (global shipping or something) I bought one and was going to make a mold and cast a few in resin, well every now and then my mad procrastination skills pay off because the new version has a plastic body! 
(god I love it when a plan falls together) :wave:


Ladies and Gentlemen, The 2011 Blue Dart! 










I have one in progress that will be a Snap On van, another to follow that will most likely wear FedEx colors


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ha haha!! I got one of those Global vans for the same purpose!! :lol: Good to know they're plastic in this release!! Casting them means figuring out glass, but buying them in plastic means free glass with every body purchase!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hi HO, Hi HO, it's off to Wal-Mart we go!!! Maybe K-Mart, Target, Krogers, and TRU too...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Thanks for the headsup on the MB Darts StepVan- Cool ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ebi

Thanks a lot gentlemen for the list of plastic bodies!!!!

I've already checked the local T'R'U here, only a few 
phantasy cars ... absolutely no realistic cars. I wish
i could find a Van or even a Deora.
They've also got speedmachines... but no Audi (i'm REALLY
after...)

I always admire the Hasbro cars and Maisto wheels, but these
babies are extremely seldom to see here.


Bye
Ebi


----------



## partspig

Just to bump this back up top aannnndddd,,, If anyone comes across one of those plastic Matchbox vans. I would be interested in it!! pig

Thanks everyone for responding to my request for vans. I have several of them on the way thanks to Hilltop and AMX.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'll dispatch one your way PP...You still under the big Oak tree, just past the 3rd fire hydrant, on the left side of the road??? RM


----------



## TBI

Here's another one, Hot Wheels Mustang Color Shifter

Bottom pic is the body sitting on a four gear chassis - nice fit :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

I better find one of those for my Boy. He loves Mustangs... I have no idea where he picked that up... Must be his mother!


----------



## slotto

TBI said:


>


Yeah!!! That's Sweet!!!


----------



## partspig

I was in Wally World the other day and I spied this plastic bodied HW's car. A Subaru Impreza! They had three of them, so I grabbed them. Looks like a good fit for a four gear chassis or LWB Tyco. So I have two extra's if anyone wants to trade for other plastic HW's. Just drop me a PM!! Click on the thumbnail to view a larger pic. Have a good day! pig


----------



## 1970AMX

Here are a few more plastic body HWs. All are plastic except for the Jaded Henry J


----------



## TBI

Found this F-150 at I.F.A. today for $2 
It's made by Ertl - has a diecast chassis with a screw on plastic body, plastic wheels w/ vinyl tires.
Kind of hard to tell in the pic, but it has pretty decent details


----------



## WesJY

TBI said:


> Found this F-150 at I.F.A. today for $2
> It's made by Ertl - has a diecast chassis with a screw on plastic body, plastic wheels w/ vinyl tires.
> Kind of hard to tell in the pic, but it has pretty decent details


sweet! i hope they have dodge ram ?? 

Wes


----------



## TBI

WesJY said:


> sweet! i hope they have dodge ram ??
> 
> Wes


Come to think of it, I believe I did see a Dodge.

I might have to go grab a couple more 150s in the next day or two, I'll check on the Dodge when I do


----------



## WesJY

TBI said:


> Come to think of it, I believe I did see a Dodge.
> 
> I might have to go grab a couple more 150s in the next day or two, I'll check on the Dodge when I do


Sweet! let me know.

Wes


----------



## CJ53

Ertl makes a dodge ram.. 4door .. have it.. Thunderjet chassis with a divorced front axle works just fine.. Pics? not yet ,, not finished.. but soon..
CJ


----------



## TBI

WesJY said:


> Sweet! let me know.
> 
> Wes


Want me to grab you one?


----------



## WesJY

TBI said:


> Want me to grab you one?


i found one from ebay. thanks anyway. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roffutt

WesJY said:


> one mini cooper and i dont know what this white car is
> 
> Wes



The Mini is one of Bruce's Traxs Hobbies. 

-Robbie


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*HotWheels Bodies*



roffutt said:


> The Mini is one of Bruce's Traxs Hobbies.
> 
> -Robbie


 I think you must be confused ? Both the car bodies in Wes' Pic are HotWheels bodies, and I have that HW Mini


----------



## WesJY

roffutt said:


> The Mini is one of Bruce's Traxs Hobbies.
> 
> -Robbie


Robbie - both are from hotwheels (both have plastic bodies) - FYI.

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

*Fandango & Burl-esque*

Two more Plastic Colour Shifters Diecast by HW. Their wheel base fits the 4-gear chassis. RM did a nice job on Fandango as a panel delivery earlier. The Outrageous coupe (Burl-esque) requires an expansion of the body at the door areas as shown & explained currently at the One Guy Garage thread.










More Plastic Colour Shifter Diecast by HW plus numerous plastic chrome parts from Burl-esque. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That must be running a V10...With a little work, just maybe??? RM


----------



## Bill Hall

That green thing might cram on a slimmie.


----------



## roadrner

Do the HotWheels state they are plastic bodies on their card? :drunk: rr


----------



## XracerHO

RR, no Hotwheels does not state that the bodies are plastic on their card. Most of the Color shifters are plastic. Also, some cars are reissued in plastic like the Mini which was originally a diecast, so this thread helps identifies plastic bodies. 

A better photo of Fandango.









The Transformers new release is diecast so check the underside for rivets indicating diecast. Hope this info was helpful. ..RL


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Im lovin the color shifters cars. Ive converted quite a few already. In fact, I have that deora and fandango up on ebay in addition to the 2 I kept for myself. What im REALLY hoping to see is the Jeep Scrambler done in plastic....Id have a field day!


----------



## Gareth

Wonderful work by you guys on this thread in identifying plastic bodies and letting us all know which is good for what chassis. It really is much appreciated and I hope we start seeing more of the plastic bodies over here in the UK.

Could someone point me in the direction of a good thread on how to mount plastic die cast bodies onto slot chassis? A common method that I've seen in the UK is to chop up an existing slot body but that is quite frankly sacrilege in my eyes! Remember the song from Monty Python's Meaning of Life film where every "swimmer" is sacred? That's my attitude to slot bodies!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Gareth, thats a tough question to answer but tell ya what...let start with what plastic body you want to use. The method is going to vary with each chassis. I have different methods that Ive developed and sometimes Ill use radically different mountings for different bodies...even though I find widepan tycos to be one of the most versatile pieces out there.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Foam Tape Mounting system*



Gareth said:


> Wonderful work by you guys on this thread in identifying plastic bodies and letting us all know which is good for what chassis. It really is much appreciated and I hope we start seeing more of the plastic bodies over here in the UK.
> 
> *Could someone point me in the direction of a good thread on how to mount plastic die cast bodies onto slot chassis?* A common method that I've seen in the UK is to chop up an existing slot body but that is quite frankly sacrilege in my eyes! Remember the song from Monty Python's Meaning of Life film where every "swimmer" is sacred? That's my attitude to slot bodies!


Gareth, although my simple method won't work on all chassis types. I've had great success mounting to Tyco 440 chassis(with some bodies I've converted), by simple using two sided Foam tape. Which is also the same method I've used to mount a few plastic toy bodies onto T-Jet Chassis.


----------



## TBI

Gareth said:


> Wonderful work by you guys on this thread in identifying plastic bodies and letting us all know which is good for what chassis. It really is much appreciated and I hope we start seeing more of the plastic bodies over here in the UK.
> 
> Could someone point me in the direction of a good thread on how to mount plastic die cast bodies onto slot chassis? A common method that I've seen in the UK is to chop up an existing slot body but that is quite frankly sacrilege in my eyes! Remember the song from Monty Python's Meaning of Life film where every "swimmer" is sacred? That's my attitude to slot bodies!


Here's a step by step for a Hotwheel Mini to AFX conversion http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=173887&page=212


----------



## roffutt

WesJY said:


> Robbie - both are from hotwheels (both have plastic bodies) - FYI.
> 
> Wes



Wow,... Look just like the six mini's I got from Bruce last year.. 









My appologies on the mis-information. I guess that explains why the front grill doesn't fit inside pickup shoe tabs.

-Robbie


----------



## partspig

Photo removed to stop any confusion!


----------



## 1970AMX

neato


----------



## hojoe

Besides having a good eye, is there any telltale signs that they are plastic? I can't tell the difference.
hojoe


----------



## 1970AMX

hojoe said:


> Besides having a good eye, is there any telltale signs that they are plastic? I can't tell the difference.
> hojoe


From what I have noticed most plastic body cars have a metal chassis.


----------



## TBI

hojoe said:


> Besides having a good eye, is there any telltale signs that they are plastic? I can't tell the difference.
> hojoe


You can usually tell by looking at the bottom where the "rivets" are. 

The plastic "rivets" are smoother and uniformed color, the metal "rivets" generally have a little rougher outside edge and the paint usually gets cobbed up during the riveting process


----------



## hojoe

thanks
hojoe


----------



## partspig

partspig said:


> Stopped in to see Wally today and they had some stuff out that I had not seen before, including this nice plastic bodied truck. Which I promptly snagged two of them! They should make nice conversions to slot cars! pig


PLease note;
Well guys,, ...... I made a big OOOPPPPSSSSS!!!! Upon getting one of these out of the package at home and starting to dissect it, I discovered that this HW body is indeed metal. In my excitement. I didn't check the rivets out well enough. They were covered very nicely with paint that was the same color as the body. Hence my mistake. I am sorry for any confusion that this may have caused. BUT, this body is definitely going on the shelf, to be turned into a mold for casting bodies!!! I will be taking down the pics in the previous post to prevent confusion. Sorry all. pig


----------



## gomanvongo

partspig said:


> I was in Wally World the other day and I spied this plastic bodied HW's car. A Subaru Impreza! They had three of them, so I grabbed them. Looks like a good fit for a four gear chassis or LWB Tyco. So I have two extra's if anyone wants to trade for other plastic HW's. Just drop me a PM!! Click on the thumbnail to view a larger pic. Have a good day! pig


I found one up here in Canada, and am in the process of converting it into a replica of my 1:1 '02 outback sport wagon! Love these plastic diecast!


----------



## gomanvongo

Loving the plastic diecast!

here's the re-do I did to represent my 1:1 02 subaru on the table (Note: I rolled the real one last year, so it's a bit scruffy looking, which I tried to replicate - hence not perfect paint etc.) I still have to add rear window glass, but am searching for the perfect donor piece.

It sits on a cheapo Mat-tyco chassis, with very crudely narrowed wheels (still trying to find the proper 5 spokes!)







with the exception of a samurai I now have all the cars in my yard replicated on my track! (VW camper, VW Rabbit, and now... Subi Outback!)

john


----------



## partspig

Try Vincent for the wheels - http://shop.vincent-wheels.de/

Or RRR - http://www.ho-slotcars.com/

I prefer Vincents, they don't go wobba - wobba on the cars.  pig


----------



## aurora1

Hot Wheels has a new series out called team hot wheels. The Camaro in the series js plastic. Have not found them yet but it may be promising.


----------



## TBI

:wave:


----------



## bondoman2k

The Camaro in those "Team Hot Wheels" cars does not look like plastic. I looked at them a few days ago at WallyWorld. Haven't actually opened a package up yet, but I can usually tell, seeing as how I've been customizing diecast since 2001. Usually the mounting post/rivet is the only 'true' way to tell, however the finish on the body usually gives it away also. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## basement racer

*Found One*

:wave: I came across this one at the local WM in a 5 pack.I can't even
remember what the other 4 where.This was the only plastic one
in the bunch.
What chassis can you use with this body?
BR


----------



## slotcarman12078

I recall Hilltop making a resin cast of that body, but I believe he shortened it to fit an AFX / Xtraction / SRT chassis. Maybe a 4 gear would work wheelbase-wise, but I don't think the 4 gear rear wheels will fit inside the body without some custom work. Maybe a TYCO or a Matty will fit???


----------



## Rick AS 51

Found this one today. Translucent orange. 












Rick


----------



## basement racer

Rick,I did see that a couple days ago but passed on it.
It would be pretty cool lit up.
BR


----------



## gomanvongo

Rick AS 51 said:


> Found this one today. Translucent orange.
> 
> 
> View attachment 146378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick


those fit right onto a lifelike chassis, with just a little shaving on the inside for the mounts - there's also a translucent green version, and a sweet metalflake purple colour changer. the bonus is the engine that's included on the seats insert - makes a good part to do a hood off custom.

john


----------



## firchkn

What method did you use to mount the body? I picked up a few wondering if it would mount on a mattel chassis?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Two way foam tape works great. I have a few of these. 
One custom from last year on the rack in the back I never finished, dang it.










Wait, this pic may be from 09...... shoot.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

TBI said:


>


I like this one. I took the lights off the top of mine...









It wound up being a Bell truck...










Still needs some work...


----------



## TBI

NTxSlotCars said:


> I like this one. I took the lights off the top of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wound up being a Bell truck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still needs some work...


That's bitchin! I never thought about making a service truck out of one of those.

Sparky's the man :thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

*Now serving*

Mickey D's new slappy meal toys


----------



## partspig

Time to bump this thread backup to the top! pig


----------



## satellite1

NTxSlotCars said:


> Two way foam tape works great. I have a few of these.
> One custom from last year on the rack in the back I never finished, dang it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, this pic may be from 09...... shoot.


Cool stuff :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## XracerHO

*HW RD-05 Plastic Body*

Forgot to post this diecast plastic body in this thread. RD-05 looks like a jeep & mounts on a short wheel base T-jet chassis.










Showed the mounted version in One Guy Garage thread awhile ago. ..RL


----------



## 1970AMX

The Mega Duty truck has a plastic body. These come in handy for slot cars. These 5 will go to Partspig so he can make them go fast.


----------



## partspig

Thanks for the update on those trucks AMX!! This should keep a few of the truck guys busy for a while! pig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

FWIW- I was at Wal*Mart over the weekend and was looking at their HotWheels. They got a Bulk load in, and just dumped them all in a Big caged bin, not the best idea for collectors :-(
Anyway, I noted quite a few NEW 2012 Plastic bodied cars. and for those of you new to this search, here are some searching guidlines: the Plastic bodied cars Always use a diecast Metal chassis underneath, and usually(not always) the more recent metal bodied Cars us a Plastic chassis, but back in the day they were strictly Metal/Metal deals. Also note the rivets underneath, the plastic bodies will show a smoother color plastic rivet, and sometimes only one, as the body will have a tab and slot arrangement on one end, tho some of the metal bodies do that last bit too.
I did not buy all the plastic bodied cars I saw this weekend, but I did buy one, which ironically -probably cannot be used on an HO slot chassis, and that car was called - "Dirty Outlaw" and was sort of a custom Sprint Car ? It still looks really cool, so check it out. Now the Other car, I saw specifically as slot Body fodder, was a Scion XB, molded in a transparent Purple color, and the body was a fairly short wheelbase, and looked pretty 1/64 scale accurate as a model... tho the wheelwells were grossly enlarged for bigger tires 
BTW- I did notice alot of the latest plastic bodies, were molded in a Transparent color, I saw new variants of the '69 Chevelle, and I think a Mustang and some other odd looking machines..... check 'em out :thumbsup:


----------



## Gareth

TBI said:


> Here's a step by step for a Hotwheel Mini to AFX conversion http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=173887&page=212


I've just rediscovered this thread after forgetting I posted the question! Sorry for the massive delay in replying.

TBI, your tutorial is amazing and the Mini is exactly the car I wish to convert. I'll be picking up a few of these bodies.

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I picked up THREE Hot-Wheels Vehicles today. The first two in the pic, have 100% Plastic bodies, the Third/Oil tanker is mainly Plastic, except the "red" cab is actually diecast metal.








The Subaru Impreza is a pretty accurate model in about 1/64 scale, and it's wheelbase is a Perfect match for the Mattyco LWB. The "Mega-Duty PU Truck is a smaller scale, maybe like 1/72, but the wheelbase again is a Perfect Match for LWB Mattyco. 
Now the Fast Gassin Truck I just bought for Shits~n~Grins, and has potential for a vintage tanker truck, and is closer to 1/87 scale I'd think....


----------



## slotto

That Fast Gassin Truck looks great!
Next time I'm out.......well you know....


----------



## TGM2054

OOOHHHHH Boy! Those pipes on that tanker truck look perfect to cut up and use for turn outs on Pro Mods or for side pipes on jalopies.


----------



## bondoman2k

On that Fast Gassin truck, unless they changed the way it's constructed recently, the red part of the cab is metal. I have several I took apart a year or so ago to modify then cast, but never finished them as many other projects took over.
But it IS a really lightweight metal part, so it still could be used with minimal mods! 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Gareth

Hi Guys,

Real slim pickings around here in the charity shops and even the car boot sales but I did find this today.

It is a plastic Police meatwagon with plastic chassis. There is a single retaining screw at front and a clip at the back. I've not held it up to a chassis yet but hopefully this could be a cool little project.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Are you sure it's a Plastic body ?*

Gareth, by the looks of the paint wear on the body edges, and the casting lines, it seems to be painted diecast metal- not plastic? Which really isn't good fodder for slotcar use, unless you're gonna make a mold of it and resin cast it.


----------



## torredcuda

Picked up a HotWheels Lil Red Express recently with a metal body but plastic chassis-good for the grille,bumpers and exhaust stacks.


----------



## gomanvongo

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Gareth, by the looks of the paint wear on the body edges, and the casting lines, it seems to be painted diecast metal- not plastic? Which really isn't good fodder for slotcar use, unless you're gonna make a mold of it and resin cast it.


I think the body's just molded in white under that beat up paint. I have a couple of similar ones that could well be from the same series - I've got a police van (no windows in mine though), fire van, fire truck and a couple of others that were set up the same - I found them in a junk box at a yardsale.

Sorry, no pics though - I can't find the trucks right now (i did find a base though - same wheels)

john


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Whoops*

John, you're probably right, My Bad. Sorry Gareth, I jumped the gun on you. I usually don't see plastic bodied toy cars with painted bodies, usually they are just color molded plastic.




gomanvongo said:


> I think the body's just molded in white under that beat up paint. I have a couple of similar ones that could well be from the same series - I've got a police van (no windows in mine though), fire van, fire truck and a couple of others that were set up the same - I found them in a junk box at a yardsale.
> 
> Sorry, no pics though - I can't find the trucks right now (i did find a base though - same wheels)
> 
> john


----------



## Gareth

No worries Ralph. It seemed a bit unusual when I spotted it in the box of random stuff in the shop. It is definitely plastic bodied and chassis. Its incredibly light and you can squeeze it!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

torredcuda said:


> Picked up a HotWheels Lil Red Express recently with a metal body but plastic chassis-good for the grille,bumpers and exhaust stacks.


Didn't know they came out with this!!! Where did you get it?

Is it a special edition or just a regular release?

Got any pics?


----------



## aurora1

The little red express is out a couple of months. It was first out in red but is now out in purple. It is in the regular mainline series with a yellow stripe on the right side. I have not bought any yet but they are plentiful.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You been working too much Tex...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yes I have. Guess I'll have to order a couple of them Glasstech special!!!


----------



## torredcuda

NTxSlotCars said:


> Didn't know they came out with this!!! Where did you get it?
> 
> Is it a special edition or just a regular release?
> 
> Got any pics?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOT-WHEELS-...85499?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item53ecbb54db

I`m gonna picj up a couple more myself.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I havent seen these around here anywhere. I guess they all got snatched up quick.


----------



## partspig

Bump up!


----------



## gomanvongo

partspig said:


> Bump up!


thanks for the bump up PP, i was just about to go digging for this.

found these the other day in a hotwheels 5 pack called junkyard smashers or something...










There was also a plastic SUV in the pack, and a couple of diecasts, but the suv has disappeared into a sandbox somewhere...

These both line up beautifully with a 4 gear - now i just need some more 4 gears!

john


----------



## firchkn

*truck*


----------



## DonSchenck

Thanks for the tip; I picked up the Scion XB in that translucent purple plastic today -- one dollar at the food store.


----------



## partspig

I was at Wally World the other day and found a couple of cars that will make nice conversions for slot cars. I thought that I would share with you guys. Below is a pic of a HW City, called Back Slider, that plastic deck makes an excellent trailer with a few bits of styrene and some glue! Best of all the decks t-jet sized! Can't go wrong for 99 cents!


----------



## partspig

I also grabbed a few of these 1969 Chevelles. This time they did them in red translucent plastic. That makes three colors so far, red, blue and orange!


----------



## gomanvongo

partspig said:


> I also grabbed a few of these 1969 Chevelles. This time they did them in red translucent plastic. That makes three colors so far, red, blue and orange!


Hi PP, I also have a green translucent version, and a purple metallic colour (note the Canuck spelling!) changers version. Pics to follow, my lovely wife took em with her new smart phone, now she has to figure how to get 'em offit!

john


----------



## partspig

I must have missed those, or the wally here is way behind. Proby the latter. If you are interested in a trade let me know! pig


----------



## WesJY

Cool! I will have to check walmart again. 

Wes


----------



## gomanvongo

here's the 2 colour variants i have:



















note the pencil thin flamework on the purple one - it's cool in my basement right now, but in the summer that colour changer is a nice baby blue with purple flames!

I picked these both up last summer - I'll check the toy aisle for you next time i'm in town PP! I'm pretty sure I saw the purple ones on the peg at zellers a month or so ago. Keep your hocks crossed!

john


----------



## torredcuda

partspig said:


> I was at Wally World the other day and found a couple of cars that will make nice conversions for slot cars. I thought that I would share with you guys. Below is a pic of a HW City, called Back Slider, that plastic deck makes an excellent trailer with a few bits of styrene and some glue! Best of all the decks t-jet sized! Can't go wrong for 99 cents!


Trailers,lift decks,roll backs/ramp trucks and other uses-I need a trip to Wally World!


----------



## partspig

To the moderator that made this thread a sticky, we thank you!! No more digging in the archives!! Hoooray!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: pig


----------



## partspig

Thanks Gomanvongo!!! What kind of chassis do you have mounted under those? pig


----------



## partspig

For those that are looking to get all of the plastic bodied Chevelles, it seems they have been making these since 2005. I found the list of all of them here - http://www.southtexasdiecast.com/hwguide/69chevelle.html And ,, yes, I am looking to get one of each!! Have a good day!! pig


----------



## gomanvongo

partspig said:


> Thanks Gomanvongo!!! What kind of chassis do you have mounted under those? pig


those fit and sit real purdy on a lifelike or rokar (or various other names) chassis.I've got one on a T and one on an M.

john


----------



## TGM2054

Anybody know how well, or if,that Chevelle will fit on a four gear? Isaw them before but didn't think they would look that good on a slot car chassis, guess I was wrong .


----------



## XracerHO

TGM2054
This should answer your question, stock & lowered tub version of the colorshifter Chevelle, both on a 4 gear chassis. Built quite awhile ago, you have to build a chassis mounting system & the tubbed version does require more effort in narrowing the rim & tires plus body clearance for rear gear. 










Only limit is the bumpers are diecast & wish someone would cast them. So enjoy & have fun building one! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> Built quite awhile ago, you have to build a chassis mounting system & the tubed version does require more effort in narrowing the rim & tires plus body clearance for rear gear.


But don't it make it look good!!! RM


----------



## TGM2054

I'm off to find one! Just what I need, another project. Thanks guys.


----------



## partspig

XracerHO said:


> Only limit is the bumpers are diecast & wish someone would cast them. So enjoy & have fun building one! ..RL


XracerHO, those bumpers are waiting for rubber right now, I should be popping them out in a couple weeks! I am looking at making the motor compartment under the hood also! Have a good day! pig


----------



## partspig

I was snooping around Wally World again today and found some new plastic diecast. They are making the 69 Chevelle in clear plastic now. It has red stripes and the interior parts glow in the dark!


----------



## partspig

I also grabbed the following die-cast for the reasons in the captions below. Sorry about the crappy photo's, I was in a hurry today, but I think you will get the idea! Have a good day! pig

I grabbed this one for the wheels. They are just the right size for an HO Monster truck! The body is plastic too, but you would have to lengthen it a bit.










I picked this tanker truck up as a donor. Everything is plastic, 'cept for the cab! 









This dune buggy's motor and windscreen/roof will be donors for some slot cars.









This Greased Gremlin will be a donor for casting a modified body and also the headers and crash bars will be cast.









I don't know if this Tow Trucks rigging s going to work or not, but it is going to be a donor!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool


----------



## bobwoodly

Okay I'm getting hooked on re purposing 1/64 plastic bodies for slot cars but don't know dick about diecast. Which brands/makers now and in the past had a lot of plastic bodies? I've done some Lindberg stuff. I prefer realistic and models of older stuff like trucks, ambulances, etc. I think I now see why so much resin casting is going on, there are not many plastic alternatives, right? Virtually all of the good 1/64 stuff is metal diecast? Wiking cars look to be 1/87 or so.

I was looking at these









And thought it would make a cool slot car. I'm sure I could find a resin version and create one but I like the idea of using pre decorated bodies. Just do not have the hang of the airbrush yet (after a long time!)

I'll look through old post to get some ideas.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I really don't think you'd be racing one of those, so put a chassis under it, and just cruise it...just my thoughts even though I prefer plastic. I see a bunch of diecast customs on ebay, especially in the truck department...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

For trucks, HO train scale works well. Tire wise, they are almost identical to the Vibe truck tires, and are right in the ballpark of the AFX semis. Anything smaller than a truck will have fitment issues. As far as plastic bodies are concerned, trucks can be all plastic such as from Athearn, or a mix of die cast and plastic, like semi trucks from Boley, Tomkin or Norscott. Buses from Busch are all plastic, but heavily modified chassis are in order to get the wheelbase right. 

For cars, it's a crap shoot as to what can or cannot fit. Most are too small for a T jet.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's one that's still on the pegs from Hot Wheels...It's all plastic except for the red bumpers you'll need to cut from the chassis. The silver or metal looking bottom is plastic too. It will require some carving inside. I ground out the front wheel well, to move the chassis forward, so the rear wheels would fit.





You can use the axle slot thats already in the HW chassis. I just cut a piece of plastic to glue to the bottom, to hold the axle in place. 



Not bad for a $1.00 firetruck...


----------



## firchkn

Very nice !!


----------



## alpink

excellent


----------



## JordanZ870

I was eye-balling that one just the other day, Randy, and
thinking of doing the very same thing! Great minds and all that! :thumbsup:
I LOVE it!


----------



## Super Coupe

That is a great looking fire truck right there!!! :thumbsup: Nice work HT crew.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And no paint work involved!!! I'm gonna stick this on Ebay, make a $100.00... RM


----------



## firchkn

Was that a 4 Gear, or another chassis Hilltop ?


----------



## Super Coupe

It looks like a 4 gear by the size of the rear hubs. I'm only guessing though.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, it's a four gear chassis...RM


----------



## bobwoodly

I found these on eBay. $2.60 each including shipping. A 4 gear fits well but takes some work to connect it to the chassis. Plastic body and plastic screw on base.


----------



## JordanZ870

Yep, Bob, they fit real nice.:thumbsup:
A few of us have been tinkering with them for a while now.





















Randy's









And I know there is another real green beauty out there
but derned if I can find it or remember who built it!
Post up if you know, guys?


----------



## bobwoodly

Joe - I missed those! Really nice work.


----------



## 60chevyjim

i make em take a tjet chassis .i dont care to much for 4gear chassis.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

How's about the rereleased hot wheel sizzlers were those plastic bodies ?


----------



## JordanZ870

JONNYSLOTS said:


> How's about the rereleased hot wheel sizzlers were those plastic bodies ?


yep, a few of the guys have converted those also.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Have we posted this one??? Body is plastic, very bottom and grill is diecast...RM


----------



## alpink

have one in orange. have cut the guts out and sent em with the rear roof/window to someone for an ambulance of great proportions, or not.
anyway, I am seeing a wrecker when I find the right boom for it.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

A wrecker was my thoughts too... The boys started grinding on one, not sure how far they will go... RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Flat bed crew truck?


----------



## partspig

Lots of options there with that one, as AL says, it came out in orange a while back. Think that I have that lime one here too somewhere........... pig


----------



## vansmack2

Rick AS 51 said:


> Found this one today.  Translucent orange.
> 
> 
> View attachment 146378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick


I have one of these. It is sitting on a TOMY SRT. The wheelbase is every so slightly short, but a long wheelbase TOMY is too long. They need a third choice between those two links. I did not want to try and shorten it because I want the existing graphics. It has the original bumpers, which are too heavy since they are metal. I don't do resin casting, at least not yet, so I can't cast myself new lighter bumpers, but if someone wants to do it for me then send me a PM.

By the way Mega-G chassis are the perfect length for long wheelbase TYCOs.


----------



## vansmack2

gomanvongo said:


> thanks for the bump up PP, i was just about to go digging for this.
> 
> found these the other day in a hotwheels 5 pack called junkyard smashers or something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a plastic SUV in the pack, and a couple of diecasts, but the suv has disappeared into a sandbox somewhere...
> 
> These both line up beautifully with a 4 gear - now i just need some more 4 gears!
> 
> john


That wagon is sweet! Would be a great mod.


----------



## vansmack2

bobwoodly said:


> I found these on eBay. $2.60 each including shipping. A 4 gear fits well but takes some work to connect it to the chassis. Plastic body and plastic screw on base.


I really like that.


----------



## vansmack2

I went out today and got the two 69 Chevelles below so that I can mod them like the one I posted in one of my previous post. I hope partspig get the resin bumpers made so I can get some.

I also found several other cars that look like they are plastic and may be good for mods. See the pics below. I got the Shell Shock in the pic below and am working on modding it. The brown and tan parts are plastic, as well as the window. The base is metal. The back of the base comes up and snaps over the rear. I will try to make a similar piece out of styrene to replace that. It also has a simple front bumper that I should be able to simulate with styrene. The body is very narrow so I will have to use a short wheel base Mega-G for my project. The Turbos and Super G+ are too wide. I don't know if a T-Jet will fit, but one of you will probably find out.

The white car with the black checkers was in a five pack, which I did not buy.
The orange car was in a big pack (I think 20 cars), which I did not buy.
I also did not buy the Dirty Outlaw Sprint Car.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

What fer "Stickers" are included with the Blue transparent Chevelle ?


----------



## vansmack2

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I picked up THREE Hot-Wheels Vehicles today. The first two in the pic, have 100% Plastic bodies, the Third/Oil tanker is mainly Plastic, except the "red" cab is actually diecast metal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Subaru Impreza is a pretty accurate model in about 1/64 scale, and it's wheelbase is a Perfect match for the Mattyco LWB. The "Mega-Duty PU Truck is a smaller scale, maybe like 1/72, but the wheelbase again is a Perfect Match for LWB Mattyco.
> Now the Fast Gassin Truck I just bought for Shits~n~Grins, and has potential for a vintage tanker truck, and is closer to 1/87 scale I'd think....


The pipes on the Mega-Duty truck are metal. Has anyone cast these? I am going to convert one.


----------



## vansmack2

I got a color changer Dodge Charger SRT8 today and have already modified it to mount a Mega-G chassis. This was a very easy mod. I already had some mounting tabs from a TOMY F1 some I just added some styrene to increase the thickness then glued the mounts in with Plastruct Weld. I tested it on my TOMY track and it works great. I will probably paint the styrene part of the mount yellow to match the car, but no hurry on that since it normally is not seen.


----------



## kiwidave

Nice work. Well done. Looks great!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff!!! Just hope Wes doesn't see this, nobody will be able to find any...RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool stuff!!! Just hope Wes doesn't see this, nobody will be able to find any...RM


LOL.. I wished they made 2010 dodge challenger (color changer). 

Wes


----------



## bobwoodly

*Here is one I bought*

I bought this so I'm not sure of the source of the body but it looks pretty good.




























Tom


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Tom, that Military(?) truck is pretty cool :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes it is! There is a bunch of HO scale trucks, tanks, and other military things available. That could have been any of a number of manufacturers, and could have been surgically modified to fit the chassis. I've been looking at potential candidates, but as always, never seem to have the funds to try anything.


----------



## Bill Hall

NICE Bob!

I really like that truck.


----------



## ebi

The truck could be made by the austrian Roco company.
Search the internet for Roco tanks and you'll find a lot...
As far as i can see yours is a german Deutz truck.

Ebi


----------



## alpink

Rocco and all mini tanks were 1/87?


----------



## Harold Sage

Oh I can't wait to get a hold of a couple of these now, after hearing the body is Plastic.-
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-dy81hsAPGZE/UPARwPQ0H1I/AAAAAAAA0Og/c52RKysj99I/s1600/hwc_sneaks_79322.jpg


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yes sir!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

No kidding!!! I'll be looking for some modified bodies myself!!!

I believe those military vehicles are 1:72


----------



## ebi

The Roco minitanks are 1:87, a bit too small:








The orange one is from Trident (Austria),
the blue one is from Wiking. Both are also 1/87.








Here you can see that some guys could manage
to get this scale motorized. These cars are also
equipped with digital decoders!! So you can drive
more than 1 car per lane, switch on/off the different
lights... 
It's a german forum but the images tell more than
words. :wave:
1/87 (click on the pics to get them larger)


Kind regards
Ebi


----------



## Bill Hall

Drooling at the mere thought...and sadly Ebi's intel & pix illustrate just how ham handed and far behind the US is in this arena.


----------



## partspig

Bill Hall said:


> Drooling at the mere thought...and sadly Ebi's intel & pix illustrate just how ham handed and far behind the US is in this arena.


Ham Handed?? I resemble that remark!! LMAO!! Sadly, you are right Bill. Just don't let slotcarman12078 (Joe LED) see that stuff. It might give him nightmares or something. LOL pig


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> Rocco and all mini tanks were 1/87?


Eldon made "Matchbook" military & maybe other genre' models.. 1/72
that can take T-Jet chassis w/ easy conversions...
HittMan has 1, see w/ he thinks (??)
Bubba 123


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> Rocco and all mini tanks were 1/87?


anybody got a link 2 Rocco models??? all i could find were trains & in Duech..

Bubba 123 :freak:


----------



## Bubba 123

partspig said:


> Ham Handed?? I resemble that remark!! LMAO!! Sadly, you are right Bill. Just don't let slotcarman12078 (Joe LED) see that stuff. It might give him nightmares or something. LOL pig


"Easter's" come'n quick PP...
better warn "Hamm-y" 2 take a low-profile vacation til it's over..... :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :freak::wave:


----------



## bobwoodly

Sorry if someone has already added these but I went looking for some plastic bodied cars/trucks at Walmart, Target and Meijer. I had to buy two of the 5 packs to get them. One package was the City Works (Rescue/Police) and the other was Batman. I'm going to try to stuff something under the Batmobile which is diecast. I already popped the inside out of the police car so the glass is loose. Need to give some thought as to what grill to use on the rescue and armored cars.

I plan to light the police and rescue trucks with flashing lights.










I was trying to find an Escalade and Audi that were also plastic bodies but did not find any.


----------



## slotcarman12078

TBI did a great conversion to the rescue truck. If it's not in the frist few pix in this thread, search him by posts. The one he did was awesome, and he used a decal for the grille/headlights.


----------



## bobwoodly

I just checked and the Batmobile is plastic too, I think I can stuff a G+ chassis into that body


----------



## vansmack2

Here is a customization of a Color Shifters Van. The grill is metal, but the Van with chassis does not weight any more than one of my Dodge Magnums on a TOMY Turbo.
P.S. I picked this up at Pep Boys for about $2.50.


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh thats nice!

My favorite thing....green with many possibilities.


----------



## firchkn

I have that van also, thanks for posting , I was wondering how I was going to mount it.


----------



## vansmack2

firchkn said:


> I have that van also, thanks for posting , I was wondering how I was going to mount it.


Glad to be of help.

I got lucky on finding something to use for mounts. I was looking around my back yard and found a plastic bin/basket that was going to be thrown away. I measured it with my mic and the thickness for the chassis part of the mount was perfect. A little cutting and gluing, and all was fine.


----------



## bobwoodly

*Batman!*

Got this in the HW Dark Knight 5 pack. Did not know it was plastic until I got it out of the box. Did a test run and it did okay despite the fact that all that is holding the body is friction. I think I'll add a screw post where the guide pin normally goes. 




























Looks better in person than the pics


----------



## vansmack2

That is a tight fit on the Batmobile. Maybe I could stick a Mega-G 1.5 under one of those.


----------



## TBI

bobwoodly said:


> Sorry if someone has already added these but I went looking for some plastic bodied cars/trucks at Walmart, Target and Meijer. I had to buy two of the 5 packs to get them. One package was the City Works (Rescue/Police) and the other was Batman. I'm going to try to stuff something under the Batmobile which is diecast. I already popped the inside out of the police car so the glass is loose. Need to give some thought as to what grill to use on the rescue and armored cars.
> 
> I plan to light the police and rescue trucks with flashing lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to find an Escalade and Audi that were also plastic bodies but did not find any.





slotcarman12078 said:


> TBI did a great conversion to the rescue truck. If it's not in the frist few pix in this thread, search him by posts. The one he did was awesome, and he used a decal for the grille/headlights.


Thanks SCM! 

Here's the truck, it's on a US1 chassis 























I just filled in the recess with epoxy and used this pic to make a decal, kind cheesy but it accomplished what I needed it to :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks good to me... I like cheese myself...RM


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looks good to me... I like cheese myself...RM


Thanks Hilly! :thumbsup:

Man It's been too long since I've played in the cave! I need to get after some builds, 
Santa even brought me a new Badger compressor, need to put it to use one of these days


----------



## bobwoodly

*HW Tahoe*

Here is the Hot Wheels Tahoe completed with flashing LED



















And a short You Tube video


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man, that's cool!!!  Thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TomH

:thumbsup: that is sharp


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Here's what you can DO with the HotWheels Plastic Diecast '69 Chevelle Body....




































The body was mounted onto an A/FX chassis after slots were added to the body inside, it attaches even better than a regular A/FX body.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Authentic! I think that car actually ran at our local track.


----------



## bobwoodly

*Latest Hot Wheel - Armored Truck*

Another HW from the Batman Pack



















Used a Aurora 4 gear chassis. Had to bring the wheels inboard a bit. Runs pretty well


----------



## Hittman101

Wish I could find that HW set. That Armored Truck would go great with all my Batman slots... That thing is sweet!!!!


----------



## bobwoodly

This is another HW that is a plastic body. I have one and may get some others. I've wanted to do a snowplow/track cleaner with a flashing LED. May try the first one stock.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow, now with a plastic grill and rear bumper...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a Hot Wheels you round trackers will like...RM


----------



## vansmack2

Hilltop,

I have been eying that one at the store.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW Randy !.... I haven't been looking at HW's for a while now, and Dang it- i sure missed THAT ONE - and she's a MUST HAVE alright ! :thumbsup: Thanks for sharin....


----------



## partspig

For those of you that have not been able to find any of the pick up trucks, 69 chevelles, dirt track late models, and several others that are mentioned in this thread. I have multiples that are available for trading. pig


----------



## 1970AMX

More plastic. 07 Cadillac Escalade on the pegs now, grey edge HW City


----------



## TGM2054

I saw that one and wondered if it was plastic or not. More projects!


----------



## bobwoodly

I looked but could not find it, it's on my list!


----------



## 1970AMX

TGM2054 said:


> I saw that one and wondered if it was plastic or not. More projects!


One giveaway to plastic is a metal base. On full size cars it's rare to see a metal base and metal body in mainlines.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's a Hot Wheels you round trackers will like...RM


 That is the most God-awful ugly rendition of a dirt late model I think I have ever seen. I've seen them look better that that after they were wrecked. PASS!! :freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just needs a little love... and some yellow paint.  ...RM


----------



## partspig

1976Cordoba said:


> That is the most God-awful ugly rendition of a dirt late model I think I have ever seen. I've seen them look better that that after they were wrecked. PASS!! :freak:


Well,........ actually it depends on the rule set for the track that they race at! Makes them all look a bit different in how they let them finish off the front and rear sail panels, as the really aggressive front panel on this bad boy shows! 
http://www.lucasdirt.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/702687_591699297522498_1059265447_n.jpg


----------



## TomH

1976Cordoba said:


> That is the most God-awful ugly rendition of a dirt late model I think I have ever seen. I've seen them look better that that after they were wrecked. PASS!! :freak:


couldn't possibly look any dumber than a real one..ugliest race car made by far


----------



## 1976Cordoba

It's more that God-awful kick-up in front of the rear tires that FUBARs the entire thing for me . . . dirt late models are wedge shaped.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Shhh!! That's where they stash the mountain dew and chips for during the caution laps! :tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870

slotcarman12078 said:


> Shhh!! That's where they stash the mountain dew and chips for during the caution laps! :tongue:


:roll: too funny by half, Ujoe!

Personally, I really dig the car.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Shhh!! That's where they stash the mountain dew and chips for during the caution laps! :tongue:


UN-LESS.... U'r Sponser is... "COKE" (jab on the Mtn. Dew) :drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## bobwoodly

*Latest stuff including a Mini Cooper*

The first was a translucent HW X-Racerers that I back painted in black. It is a simple and easy conversion. I used the mounts from a Turbo Turnon and a AFX chassis fits nearly perfectly.

Here is a sample before -


















AW 4 Gear Chassis










For this one I added a LED. 4 Gear AW chassis


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job on the Mini, and that Fire Truck kicks!!! Love it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## aurora1

The new mix of Hot Wheels has another '69 Chevelle in it. This one is translucent yellow with black stripes.


----------



## bobwoodly

Here is inexpensive BMW toy car 1/75 scale. Just gooped a couple of screw posts and enlarged the rear wheel wells. Looks better to the naked eye than in the close-ups. I have a bunch of extra bodies and will take HW plastic bodies in trade (3 of these for 1 HW).




























I had an Ideal General Lee body and adapted it to a 4 gear chassis. Not exactly diecast but you get the idea. Wheelbase is about perfect.


----------



## bobwoodly

Here are a few plastic bodied HW's I picked up today. These should keep me busy. I'll strip the black SUV and light the Silver Tahoe. I think I'll keep the others pretty stock. If you live near a Meijers they have the single HW's on sale for $.60 each until the 23rd I think.


----------



## joegri

i like that blk panel van and the camaro has great possibilties too! nice


----------



## vansmack2

bobwoodly said:


> Here are a few plastic bodied HW's I picked up today. These should keep me busy. I'll strip the black SUV and light the Silver Tahoe. I think I'll keep the others pretty stock. If you live near a Meijers they have the single HW's on sale for $.60 each until the 23rd I think.


I have the black SUV, the blue truck, and the white car. I am going to convert all of them, but leave the stock paint jobs. That white one has quite a long wheelbase though.


----------



## partspig

Was out and about a couple days ago. I found this Maisto car hanging on the pegs, sadly there was only one of them. Or I would have picked a couple of them up for trades. Looks like a LWB Tyco or maybe a LifeLike chassis will fit pretty good!


----------



## partspig

ANNNNDDD!! I spied this beauty on the pegs with it's HW's buddies. The ramp's make good trailers for towing yer favorite slot car! The rest goes in the Diecast junkyard box!! 










Then I spied these three MB donors!
A real nice camper. The cab is metal, but the camper is plastic!!










And this nice tanker truck. Only the tank is plastic.










And this nice Tow Truck! The boom is plastic, but I am thinking about casting the whole bed and the boom to add on what ever truck cab I want!!










Have a good day! And keep the dremels running!!  pig


----------



## 60chevyjim

*plastic*

here are some plastic n metal hot wheels 4 gear conversions I have
I got the orange truck from bobwoodly and I took the paint off the sides and put the front bumper on it
the green/yellow wagon is a colorshifter, I think im going to paint it yellow it will look better....... it fits a 4 gear like it was made for it. it just needs the screwpost put in.
and my favorite is the flat black metal rat rod 50 buick wagon 
it is on a 4 gear chassis with narrowed rims
im going to resin cast this body .


----------



## partspig

Who makes that 50's rat rod Buick? pig


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Ive stopped at every WM around, and havent found one HW late model car...


----------



## 60chevyjim

it was a hot wheels body ..I put the motor in it from another die cast 
and I made a mold of the body , so il have some resin ones real soon ..
and a resin 59 chevy sedan delivery body for tjet chassis ..chevyjim


----------



## 1976Cordoba

NTxSlotCars said:


> Ive stopped at every WM around, and havent found one HW late model car...


I got ya Rich . . . PM me your address again :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Doba,

Missed this post!!! 
Thanks bro, but I have a ton of IMCA bodies I havent done a thing with.
Painting season is here, though, and I'm gonna make the best of it!


----------



## 58MGA Driver

Other than what looks like birthday cake plastic car toppers that I can buy from the dollar stores, no plastic Hot Wheels or Matchbox cars can be found in the Wal Mart or Target stores in the Annapolis, MD area. No hobby shops to speak of either.


----------



## Hittman101

I guess it's time to get started doing some converting into slots..


----------



## Elcaminobill

While digging through my stuff I found some NASCAR MB stuff with plastic bodies. Dale Earnhardt Sr Lumina and Davey Allison T-Biird.


----------



## alpink

*hotwheels*

inspired by a HillTop conversion, I came up with this


notice the custom chassis!









been working on this longer than I plan to admit, still considering lighting it.


----------



## alpink

*more*

more







:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking Fire Truck conversion, like those wheels!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 
I see the magnets are working also... 
Glad I could inspire someone!!! Not sure I've seen that jet car... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Double ditto on the fire truck wheels!! What a sharp looking ride!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I've got mixed feelings on the jet car... Maybe if it was painted purple with green question marks all over it... It would make an interesting Riddler car... :tongue:


You missing a screw Al?


----------



## alpink

the one in the bottom of the fire twuck? LOL!
yeah I got em all over my work bench and they migrate.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great looking fire truck with catapult!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly

Al - Nice work! Is the fire truck all plastic? Where did you get the wheels, those make it look great. For those translucent cars I like to back paint them, white, black, whatever.


----------



## alpink

the wheels/tires came off a die cast heavy duty 1/87 tow truck. I haven't tried it on a track, but the tires are pretty hard and I don't expect much. the body is all plastic at this point, HittMan shows a yellow one a few posts back.
I am still considering throwing a flickering light in the blue "Bat Mobile". I vacuum formed some red and yellow around the die cast metal rear portion of the jet engine (twin exhausts in back) and I think i can squeeze a small bulb in there for a flickering "engine" effect and light the rest of the car too.


----------



## WesJY

AL - Looks GOOD to me! 

Wes


----------



## Harold Sage

All this nicely done mods, I thought I give it a shot.
First the Before shot of the Hot Wheels Time Tracker-

and when turned into a Slot car-

And also The Hot Wheels Stockar before-

And as a Slot Car-


----------



## alpink

two nicely done conversions.
hope more people post pics!
I know there are more out there!


----------



## vansmack2

Harold they look good. I have been thinking about converting the stocker for a while now, but I could only find it in a 5 pack.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like 'em Harold!! The 2nd car makes me think Mattel tried to thwart is with oversized wheel wells, but the 4 gear set really fits it well! :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elcaminobill

I noticed that several of Hot Wheels Monster Trucks now have plastic bodies. Some of them have great detail.


----------



## partspig

Anyone got any photo's of the HW's plastic Monster trucks?? pig


----------



## Elcaminobill

I was in Kohls today and found a HW 5 pack called XRAYCERS. All 5 were plastic bodies, including a Mini Cooper, a sweet looking hot rod, a stock car and 2 others. I believe it was a 2012 set.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Love that fire truck


----------



## bobhch

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Love that fire truck


Me Too....Very Neat Alpink!! Lots of work and thought went into that build
Great way to make it a dualy with your extra axle chassis conversion.

Harold it's neat to see what you and everyone else on this thread is coming up with...Far Out Stuff!

Bob...no resin needed here...zilla


----------



## partspig

Was visiting Wally World today, picking up some meds, and I noticed these two on the pegs. The Speedbox has been out in white already. The 3 winder coupe has plastic fenders! Perfect for customizing! pig


----------



## kiwidave

Resindude body with the 3 winder coupe fenders!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

The PT Cruiser in these photo was a Plastic Diecast piece....








FYI- This PT Cruiser body started life as a plastic Key chain Fob/Flash light ! It was already mounted to a T-Jet Chassis when I got it in a Trade from my HT friend Rick(ParkRNDL), but since then I filled in the holes in the headlights, and lowered the rear a tad and raised the front a tad so it sits more level. BTW- the front post was already there, and the wheelbase is just about perfect....tho it doesn't quite line the wheels in the wells if using the OEM Front post.


----------



## Rick AS 51

*5 Pack*

A picture of the five pack.


----------



## slotcarman12078

OMG!!! That 3 window couple just oozes with cool!! Love the paint KD!!! That is how Metalcast looks guys!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'm looking for those key chains Ralph! Thanks PRNDL Rick for finding them! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Oh, and that 3 winder coupe looks like it has a little potential too, pp. I like them fenders!!


----------



## Hittman101

I was talking to Partpigs about wanting to build a couple race trucks.. So he sent me 4 Hotwheels bodies to convert into slots. Here is the body before and after.. Thanks Dennis!!!

Was looking on Hilltop racing and seeen how to make AFX mounts.. Thanks Randy!!!

I think I might use turbo chassis but not sure..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*It fooled me!!!*

Here's a cool one you guys may have missed... I thought this was a diecast body until I drilled it out... The Hot Wheels Mig Rig blue body is plastic, plastic chrome, with a diecast bottom. Want to say thanks to my good diecast buddy Gunn, who sent me a couple!!! WooHoo!!! RM


----------



## vansmack2

Hilltop,

I have not seen that Hotwheels maintenance truck while browsing through them. I will have to keep my eyes open for them. I just picked up a white, and a yellow, Speedbox today.


----------



## 60chevyjim

randy that blue truck is really cool , I had to have some.
there gona make some mean car haulers ..
I got some coming , thanks ebay ..

van I got that white one last week and started prepping it for a AW 4gear chassis I just need to cut the side panels off the H.W. chassis so I can finish the body


----------



## 60chevyjim

hittman your truck looks great , I started to do that same truck a while back but I didn't get to finish it .
I may have to finish it now that I seen yours all done .


----------



## Hittman101

60chevyjim I have 3 more to do.. But I have a few other projects to finish first..


----------



## vansmack2

I picked up two of the blue Mig Rig trucks today at Wally World, so now I am ready to give it a try.


----------



## partspig

Was out and about today. I stopped at WM and picked up a few plastic diecast for conversions. Photo's below!



















And this one too! I know it's been posted already!


----------



## Elcaminobill

I just picked up a plastic bodied Subaru Impreza Volcano 11 that I thought you guys might be interested in. It's butterscotch with flames.

Will trade for all sorts of stuff. Slot cars, bodies, chassis, die cast, JLpullbacks, etc.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Pig is that mig rig plastic if so "e mu bien senior swino"


----------



## vansmack2

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Pig is that mig rig plastic if so "e mu bien senior swino"


Jonny,

The body is plastic as well as the front grill, the motor, and the rear wheel well/bed. The rear bumper and side pipes are metal since they are part of the metal bottom.

I am working on conversions now. I have one almost done that I painted red with black windows. I plan on doing a second one that I hope to be able to leave in the original blue paint/decals, as long as I don't screw it up. I had to modify (raise up) the rear wheel well/bed area to get my chassis to fit. 

I plan on posting pics once I finish.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Cool can't wait to see it , I have not seen that car yet here in Canada better keep looking I love the front end.


----------



## partspig

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Pig is that mig rig plastic if so "e mu bien senior swino"


Yes, the Mig rig is plastic! Check post #240 in this thread. If you can't find any of these in 'Da far Nordt ,,,, lemme know, I usually have extras of them. pig


----------



## WesJY

did hotwheels make bugatti plastic bodies? 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

THAT is the bomb. You can do all kinds of modern service vans with these.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Thank you senior el swino i may take you up on the offer


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Theirs also a red custom caddilac which is nice ill try to post a pic


----------



## Gareth

Popped into ASDA last week and found the white van/wagon that has been posted above. I also found this rather cool looking race truck.



Don't worry, that price tag does not belong to HW cars over here! Anyway the body is plastic but the whole of the chassis and blue stuff is diecast. Slightly above my skills so I left it.

I did pick up the white wagon but by the time I got to the till it had morphed into a snot green metal diecast somehow so I left it behind. 

They also had a very nice Gravedigger pickup monster truck with the red body but they wanted £5 which seemed excessive to me.


----------



## 60chevyjim

that looks cool ,I just cut the parts I need to complete the body
off of the chassis with a small hack saw , or you can use a jewlers saw but I haven't bought one of them yet . I read about the jewlers saw on the diecast side of the site..


----------



## Bubba 123

60chevyjim said:


> that looks cool ,I just cut the parts I need to complete the body
> off of the chassis with a small hack saw , or you can use a jewlers saw but I haven't bought one of them yet . I read about the jewlers saw on the diecast side of the site..


Dremil w/ cut-off wheels work 2... but messy & USE EYE PROTECTION GOGGLES!!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## partspig

Those methods sound difficult at best! I use a cheap Ryobi drill that I picked up on sale. It is a 9.6 volt model. I chose that one cause it is smaller and lighter and is easier to wrangle into position. I use a drill bit bigger than the the rivit. Drill into it a bit and the car in question usually pops apart, without destroying any useful parts that I want. I sit the car into an old throw pillow and hang onto the car with a leather gloved hand, just in case. Safety glasses are a must. pig


----------



## 60chevyjim

partspig said:


> Those methods sound difficult at best! I use a cheap Ryobi drill that I picked up on sale. It is a 9.6 volt model. I chose that one cause it is smaller and lighter and is easier to wrangle into position. I use a drill bit bigger than the the rivit. Drill into it a bit and the car in question usually pops apart, without destroying any useful parts that I want. I sit the car into an old throw pillow and hang onto the car with a leather gloved hand, just in case. Safety glasses are a must. pig


piggy I wasn't talking about how to take the car apart. I do that with a drill and leather welding gloves too.
but some die cast cars an trucks require some parts that are molded as part of the chassis to build the whole body , like the bumpers the grill and the lower sides of the bodys on some cars an trucks .. so instead of making molds to cast the needed parts I just cut them from the chassis after drilling the car apart.. its much ezr than making molds and casting parts if your only going to do one of the car.


----------



## vansmack2

60chevyjim said:


> piggy I wasn't talking about how to take the car apart. I do that with a drill and leather welding gloves too.
> but some die cast cars an trucks require some parts that are molded as part of the chassis to build the whole body , like the bumpers the grill and the lower sides of the bodys on some cars an trucks .. so instead of making molds to cast the needed parts I just cut them from the chassis after drilling the car apart.. its much ezr than making molds and casting parts if your only going to do one of the car.


Jim,

If those needed parts are metal than they may make the car too heavy to be a useful slot car. I did use the metal grill on a van I did, but the total weight was about the same as other AFX cars I have. I checked it on a scale.


----------



## bobwoodly

I've been using an acetylene torch, sledgehammer and a massive pair of vice grips. For some reason my results have been poor to date . 

For safety I like using my face shield from my wood lathe, gives good protection and allows me to wear glasses and does not fog up. Too bad it does not protect me from xacto knife stabs....


----------



## alpink

*one time mold*



60chevyjim said:


> piggy I wasn't talking about how to take the car apart. I do that with a drill and leather welding gloves too.
> but some die cast cars an trucks require some parts that are molded as part of the chassis to build the whole body , like the bumpers the grill and the lower sides of the bodys on some cars an trucks .. so instead of making molds to cast the needed parts I just cut them from the chassis after drilling the car apart.. its much ezr than making molds and casting parts if your only going to do one of the car.


Jim ask at a dentist to buy some of the mold material they use to make a quick impression of teeth. 
it is mixed with warm water and stays pliable long enough to get a couple resin casts out of. it will eventually get hard and useless, but for quick molds that are disposable, can't be beat. not too expensive either.
think about it.


----------



## partspig

I resin cast also. It is rare that I use metal parts off of a die cast to make a mold. I just find them difficult to work with. They are a real pain to cut off and usually pretty messy, making a lot of dust. What I do is make a compression mold with clay, and make a facsimile resin copy of said part. I then use that to make a good silicone mold to make many copies. Same end result, just a different way to get there. pig


----------



## Gareth

Looks like that race truck could make a good conversion then. I'm sure it will be on your shelves somewhere as well. Be good to see the results if someone does it. 

I've got to finish my raceroom and restoring my track before I can move onto fun projects like this. Priorities!


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Ok I tried but I can only upload 1 pic at a time so here's the caddy


----------



## Bubba 123

They are a real pain to cut off and usually pretty messy, making a lot of dust. pig[/QUOTE]

U tell'n "Me" PP :freak:
having 2 cool the parts w/ water as they get 2 hot 2 handle as well.....

Bubba 123 :freak::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim

that's why I use a saw to cut the partz off of the chassis , no heat , it's ezr to control your cut because your cutting slower and it don't throw dirt everywhere. and it's much safer for my fingers than a cutoff wheel. 
if i'm only building one of the car. I would rather just use the metal parts to finish the body.. if your going to make a bunch of the same car, then molding resin parts would be better .


----------



## partspig

Yep, I have a coping or jewelers saw also, but it still makes a mess with little metal pieces getting everywhere on my bench. They usually end up where they shouldn't be and where I don't want them! I just prefer the no mess method! pig


----------



## slotcarman12078

That 2 part silicone putty is great for making small parts. I used it a lot back in my red hot melt days for making accurate tail lights. Sadly, it doesn't always work the way I intended, but what I do isn't like casting. I have used it for making molds of small parts like bumpers, etc, with great success.


----------



## partspig

I just recently picked up some Sculpy, that another HT member told me about. I am going to try that and see if it works even better and cheaper than the method I am using now. pig


----------



## bobwoodly

New Mazda (I think) HW Conversion.


----------



## 60chevyjim

looks good bob , I have the same body in a yellow to green color shifter. I just haven't mounted it yet. mine is just sittin on the 4gear chassis


----------



## vansmack2

I finally got around to completing my first Mig Rig conversion. For those who have not done this before I am including several pics, and some info on what I did.

First I started with a blue Hot Wheels Mig Rig and tore it apart.


I cut the parts to fit. I moved the rear floor/wheel well area up so that it would clear the chassis. I also filled it in with bonded, smoothed it out good, then glued it in place with Plastruct weld. After that was completed I painted the body and window glass. I ended up with what is in the picture below.


The rear bumper and side pipes are part of the metal bottom section that was removed from the body. I cut those off, and ground them down fairly small to keep the weight down. Next, I glued all the parts in, except the side pipes, to end up with a nearly finished truck minus the chassis mounts.


I manufactured chassis mounts from a $1.00 toy cash drawer that I picked up at a dollar store. I glued the chassis mounts and side pipes in with a clear plastic cement. Below is the finished product. The chassis fits tight, and these bodies don't flex much is it is not easy to put the chassis in, or take it out. I have not even track tested this yet. It weighs .9 ounces. Most of my SG+ cars weigh about .7 ounces. Hopefully the weight won't be a problem, since I am going to put Neo 50 traction mags in that Mega-G chassis, which should make it run faster, and hold the track better.


----------



## bobwoodly

Nice work! For what it is worth I use junk bodies for mounting tabs. This guy has some resin ones - http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/id20.html


----------



## partspig

Hilltop Raceway has a tutorial in his thread for making AFX body style mounts that is ridiculously easy! I am hoping that if he sees this he will post a link to it. pig


----------



## Hittman101

I have used Hilltop's method for the AFX mounts and there are very easy to make and to use..


----------



## vansmack2

I have seen how to make AFX mounts for chassis with tabs on them. You just use styrene and melt a hole with a correct sized screw driver. If you look at these mounts they are not that type. They are F1 style tab mounts that have to be custom fit to mount the chassis correctly. I have done a few conversions in a similar manner to this, and it works good for the Mega-G long wheelbase chassis in a tight space. I did use mounts from a Tomy F1 for one conversion I did.

P.S. I think I will try grinding a very slight amount off the tabs with my Dremel to make it a little easier to get in and out, but I can't take much off or the chassis will be too loose. Other conversion I did worked better because the bodies flexed a lot more.


----------



## vansmack2

bobwoodly said:


> Nice work! For what it is worth I use junk bodies for mounting tabs. This guy has some resin ones - http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/id20.html


The mount pictures are not showing up at the moment, but I have seen them before. My way is much cheaper though. I can make mounts for several cars for only a dollars worth of material. I have exchange emails with Jim before, and may one day have him cast me a Cheetah that will mount a SG+ chassis. I have the JL diecast Cheetah to use for the casting. Anyone else want to tackle that project?

I managed to download the pics of the body mounts. I hope Jim does not mind that I posted them here. The pic is below.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I just picked up this rocket powered school bus the other day, and converted it. See the thread for this in the customizing forum:


----------



## Omega

Grungerockjeepe,

Beat me to it. Lol, I also picked up the bus the other day just not had any time to convert it. Now that I know it can it moved up on my list to do.

Dave


----------



## partspig

vansmack2 said:


> I have seen how to make AFX mounts for chassis with tabs on them. You just use styrene and melt a hole with a correct sized screw driver. If you look at these mounts they are not that type. They are F1 style tab mounts that have to be custom fit to mount the chassis correctly.



I realize that the ones that Hilltop describes in his thread are for chassis "with ears", but it is no big deal to do a little bit of practical engineering to make them for the "earless" chassis! It is simple to do, just make the mounts like you normally would for an eared chassis with the screwdriver method. After you have the holes punched, glue in a couple of "tabs" in the holes to fit the holes in the earless chassis. A little fine tuning with a file helps to get them the right size and length, by trying the fit before adding glue. Then just plug them into the chassis, apply glue, and insert into the chosen body! Using a slow reacting glue and a jig to get the right body height are a must! Simple, easy peasy! JMOHO!! pig


----------



## vansmack2

Pig, I have thought about that exact process, I have just been doing it with one piece mounts I make myself then glue in.


----------



## partspig

Cool beans!!! Same ends just a bit different approach. Whatever works best for the modeler is what I always say. It is good to have options !!!! pig


----------



## bobwoodly

Some of these were previously posted but some are new and all are plastic!


----------



## torredcuda

vansmack2 said:


> I finally got around to completing my first Mig Rig conversion. For those who have not done this before I am including several pics, and some info on what I did.
> 
> First I started with a blue Hot Wheels Mig Rig and tore it apart.
> 
> 
> I cut the parts to fit. I moved the rear floor/wheel well area up so that it would clear the chassis. I also filled it in with bonded, smoothed it out good, then glued it in place with Plastruct weld. After that was completed I painted the body and window glass. I ended up with what is in the picture below.
> 
> 
> The rear bumper and side pipes are part of the metal bottom section that was removed from the body. I cut those off, and ground them down fairly small to keep the weight down. Next, I glued all the parts in, except the side pipes, to end up with a nearly finished truck minus the chassis mounts.
> 
> 
> I manufactured chassis mounts from a $1.00 toy cash drawer that I picked up at a dollar store. I glued the chassis mounts and side pipes in with a clear plastic cement. Below is the finished product. The chassis fits tight, and these bodies don't flex much is it is not easy to put the chassis in, or take it out. I have not even track tested this yet. It weighs .9 ounces. Most of my SG+ cars weigh about .7 ounces. Hopefully the weight won't be a problem, since I am going to put Neo 50 traction mags in that Mega-G chassis, which should make it run faster, and hold the track better.


I just picked up one of those but haven`t quite decided what to do with it yet?? Maybe another tow rig??


----------



## jimkelsey

Very cool adaptation. I think mounting the body to the chassis is the most challenging part.


----------



## 60chevyjim

I think it is much ezr to mount it on a 4gear chassis ..
the inline chassis in the pix with the red body looks very fragile by the front axel .
I have a couple of them ..


----------



## Omega

Was at Wal-Mart today and in checking out diecast to get for customs I found the Hot Wheels have a bunch of new color shifters. I picked up this VW Drag Bus to mount on a 4 gear.








Dave


----------



## 60chevyjim

that VW bus is cool


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Isn't that v w bus metal or did they make it in plastic now I recall when they first appeared in the early nineties they were so heavy they fell out if the blisters and Mattel said that the molds or transfers were damaged and pulled em from the shelves we know it was they cost to much to make so the kne you found us it new?


----------



## Omega

This body is plastic. It is part of the new color shifter release.

Dave


----------



## vansmack2

I did not notice any color shifters at Wally World today. I may have to take a closer look in the next few days. Color shifters are so cool for slots.


----------



## Elcaminobill

Here are 4 plastic die cast hot wheels, with chrome finishes. These would make some sharp slot cars! 

Hot Wheels also makes 3 of the cars: the 57 Chevy, T bird & Camaro, with metal bodies. Usually the metal bodied cars have plastic chassis. These plastic bodied cars have metal chassis. 

I would like to trade the plastic bodies for metal ones. My intent is to make all metal cars for hot wheels racing.

The 4th car, the Silver Bullett has a plastic body to but I don't know ifit was ever made with a metal chassis. If it was, I'll trade it too.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Subaru. Impreza hot wheels plastic .


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Here's a Hot Wheels Color Changer plastic body. The special paint will need to be stripped. The wheelbase is a little long, even for a fourgear chassis. Body is a bit big, but it is something you could work with if so disired...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's a Hot Wheels Color Changer plastic body. The special paint will need to be stripped. The wheelbase is a little long, even for a fourgear chassis. Body is a bit big, but it is something you could work with if so disired...RM


I just saw them here last week,...been-a think'n on it....
can't u just prime then paint over the bod after a good cleaning???
have had some nasty experiences w/ trying 2 strip the paint on HW plastics
B4...
got "glow-in the-dark" plastic as a base.....

Bubba 123 (??) :wave:


----------



## 22tall

I go out looking for a Deora every now and then. You guys have found some great stuff and all I have found is this and a bunch of translucents.



I do admit that I give up easily. There are so many cars on a peg and they are so close together that its like digging in sand. I get tired of picking them up off the floor.


----------



## 60chevyjim

here is a couple plastic bodys that I put modified tjet chassis under .
the divco has all the front tjet axel holes removed from the chassis and a brass tube for the axel to pass through right up against the front magnet and the guide pin is reversed. 
and the metro van had the front of the chassis cut back on a angle and the front of the pickup shoes bent back to clear the body. and I slotted the guide pin screw hole and and chassis screw hole too. i had to do it to keep the screw post under the body . 
from the outside there are no modifications to the bodys.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've been looking at those Borden (and other) Metro trucks on the bay as possible candidates. I just never pulled the trigger on one. I hate it when you can't tell just how big (or small) something is unless you buy it and find out the hard way that it ain't what you imagined. I pictured that Metro being a lot bigger than it is. I knew the Divco was on the small side. Nice job fitting a chassis in them!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bubba 123 said:


> can't u just prime then paint over the bod after a good cleaning???
> have had some nasty experiences w/ trying 2 strip the paint on HW plastics
> B4...


That's some tricky paint Bub, it's actually heat sensitive even holding in your hand...Not sure how the reaction would be with just primer, then regular paint... I'm also afraid the graphics might still show. You can also aways go for it, test and see, especially if you had a junker colorchanger body...I'd strip it, but that's just me...
Jim, Is that Metro a Hot Wheels body??? I picked up one that has the sunfroof, but it was a little big, more for a four gear...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

RM 
the metro van is made by mini metals , the older ones are metal the new series are all plastic. there is a red , a white , bordens and wonder bread and 2 green ones that are plastic . 
if it has a rear view mirror on the left side it is the plastic one . the ones with no mirror are metal ..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks Jim... I see you bent the shoes back, but is the wheelbase correct for a Tjet chassis? I know the Divco used the center hole. Those are cool, just a little on the expensive side for cutting up... I'm guessing a resin version will be out soon??? ...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's some tricky paint Bub, it's actually heat sensitive even holding in your hand...Not sure how the reaction would be with just primer, then regular paint... I'm also afraid the graphics might still show. You can also aways go for it, test and see, especially if you had a junker colorchanger body...I'd strip it, but that's just me...
> Jim, Is that Metro a Hot Wheels body??? I picked up one that has the sunfroof, but it was a little big, more for a four gear...RM


have that new 55 (?)panel truck, w/ see & report as soon as I can :thumbsup:
Bubba


----------



## 60chevyjim

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks Jim... I see you bent the shoes back, but is the wheelbase correct for a Tjet chassis? I know the Divco used the center hole. Those are cool, just a little on the expensive side for cutting up... I'm guessing a resin version will be out soon??? ...RM


the plastic metro van uses the short wheelbase but you have to cut the tjet chassis on a angle to lay the pickups back . its a tight fit . I got the body for $13 so it wasn't to bad and I bought a few different colors of it at the same time to combine shipping.
its all plastic even the bumpers that have to be cut from the chassis
the plastic divco is so short the pickups are out in front of the bumper.
the bumper is moved in closer to the body. and the front axel is moved back against the front motor magnet.
im not going to make it in resin. too much work for me right now.
I just bought the wonder bread one too.
im doing some long awaited metal replacement panels on my 56 belair right now.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

I picked up a couple of the color shifter purple passion cars lately to try to put a chassis under one of them. I've always liked that casting. Since I finally got a few of the Dash chassis so I thought I'd use one of them. I used an electrical butt connector for a front axle tube after I drilled it out because it was crimped a little in the middle. I probably could have used the chrome plastic grill/bumper from a basic car but I think they retooled it a while back so there may be some difference. I'm pretty happy with it but I might switch to chrome wheels. 
The body keeps trying to go to a darker blue. It must be too cold out yet.:freak:

I put a 4 gear chassis under a VW Drag bus and a 55 Panel last year but I haven't figured out where I put them. Had to narrow the back wheels. They were in the light speeders line. Dollar General was marking them down last year after Christmas. Maybe they'll get the color shifters too. I found a couple of the 55 panels in a hw dump bin at Walmart. I had to buy a VW bus from a dealer at a toy show.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Metro Van*



60chevyjim said:


> the plastic metro van uses the short wheelbase but you have to cut the tjet chassis on a angle to lay the pickups back . its a tight fit . I got the body for $13 so it wasn't to bad and I bought a few different colors of it at the same time to combine shipping.
> its all plastic even the bumpers that have to be cut from the chassis
> the plastic divco is so short the pickups are out in front of the bumper.
> the bumper is moved in closer to the body. and the front axel is moved back against the front motor magnet.
> im not going to make it in resin. too much work for me right now.
> I just bought the wonder bread one too.
> im doing some long awaited metal replacement panels on my 56 belair right now.


 Wow Jim, That Divco Van is really Nice :thumbsup: thanks for the tips on the conversion, doesn't look too hard


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

Here's some pics of the light speeders I did last year. 
They also made a 64 GTO and a Back to the Future Deloreon but I figured why bother since they've already been done.


----------



## 60chevyjim

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Wow Jim, That Divco Van is really Nice :thumbsup: thanks for the tips on the conversion, doesn't look too hard


ralph the pictures are the plastic metro van by mini metals .
its not to hard to convert .

the divco is a milk truck by life like. its very small.
its a lot to convert you have to cut the front wheel mounts off of the tjet chassis . leaving the chassis flat in front of the magnet up to the front pickups.
and I put a grove back to the front magnet and use a brass tube for the axel to go through attached with super glue.
im thinking about doing one using a xlerator chassis that way I can just drill out the rivet that holds the front wheel mount on and, put the brass tube for the axel in.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

I did this one a couple of years ago. It's an EKO Studebaker GT Hawk (originally made by Anguplas) mounted on an Atlas slimline chassis. Not sure what plastic they're made of but it cracked on the trunk lid. The Anguplas cars seem to warp.
I'm surprised that it fit as well as it did. I want to try an EKO(not sure but it might have been another company in the late 80's but was originally done by Anguplas) 59-60 Studebaker Lark 4dr but they are a bit rarer. Might have to use the midget chassis. 
I have to do some more tinkering with it as I had it running but it doesn't want to anymore. It has some parts box slicks on the back. 
Sorry but the cell phone pics aren't that great.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

65 Wagonaire, your Stude looks Great :thumbsup: I've become a fan of Studes in the past several years, since a friend of mine owns two(a '53 Commander & '63 Avanti), and is is quite the authority.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

Thanks Ralphthe3rd. I've been around Studebakers all my life. A friend of mine has a 63 avanti and a 53 commander too. I have a 64 daytona 2dr and my dad has a 65 daytona wagonaire. 

I forgot this one that a friend from South Bend did a couple of years ago. The wheel base is too short so he modifed the rear wheel openings. I was thinking of casting one in resin someday based on an original husky or matchbox but I would like to keep the wheelbase long, maybe a separate axle for the front like the dash leadsled or like aurora did with some afx cars.

It's a knock-off of a Matchbox wagonaire. They were made in Hong Kong and some were showing up from China. They're kind of crude. I found a jaguar sedan at a garage sale and they also did a copy of the redline hw's cutlass. There's a mutant wagon out there that looks sort of like a wagonaire with a cutlass base combined. 
I once did a search and found them for sale online at a cake decorating supply site but you got no choice in what you got. A friend got one from meijer in their bakery. 

Found an site that talks about the H.K. copies
http://www.garyscars.co.uk/mb/copies/ht.htm
http://www.garyscars.co.uk/mb/copies/index.htm


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey 65 Wagonaire, funny you should keep the Stude Toipc going.... Here's a resin body project car that I have in the works, but has been put on the back burner of late.
(Of course the Wagon is just a Diecast Static Matchbox...)



























FYI- I'm gonna try and roughly replicate "Full Metal Jacket" which is a Local Retro Gasser 









PS- 60ChevyJim makes these Resin Champion Starlight Coupe bodies...


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

I like that bullet nose race car. I bought one of those resin cars in white a while back. I'd like to build a copy of the Chicken Hawk. It got totalled a few years back. 
There used to be a straight axle '50 Stude business coupe around here. It ended up in a junkyard and I could of bought it for $500. I passed but now wish I would have cause everybody wants cars like that now. Oh well.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

I found this Cars Mater eraser at a Family Dollar for 2 bucks. The plastic body comes off of the eraser. It has posts but they won't line up with any chassis that I know of. The body is too narrow for a t-jet but a slimline atlas fits pretty good, maybe an Aurora slimline will work too. They list 2011 on the back so they maybe hard to find now. They're not from Mattel. The last pic is from ebay that shows the other cars they made. Someone on toypeddler had a Mater with a 4 gear chassis under it. Not sure what the body on that one is from. A happy meal toy?


----------



## Hittman101

WOW!! I guess I better go hit the Family Dollars around here. My daughter loves to run the Cars slots around the track..


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

Ok, I finally found the back of the card that the Mater eraser car came on.
It was made by Peachtree Playthings. 
They list the cars as
Lightning McQueen
Finn McMissle
Tow Mater
Nigel Gearsley
Francesco Bernoulli
Miguel Camino
Holley Shiftwell
Fillmore
Professor Z
Luigi & Guido


----------



## Elcaminobill

Nice find! Does the wheel base line up with any common chassis?


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

I tried an Atlas slimline and that could work. An Aurora slimline doesn't seem to work so nothing common. Maybe something will fit under the other ones listed.I'd love to find a Fillmore. There's some on ebay. 
I tried looking for more at the store but they only had another Mater.
I did find a Cars keychain light Tow Mater and they also had a Lightning McQueen on clearance for 3 bucks. They're from another company. They looked pretty large but a 4 gear will fit under the Mater ok and if I can figure out what resistor to use I can hook up the single led headlight. It had one but it was setup for 3 volts. It's made out of something soft like vinyl. I just have to glue a post in the front. Had to trim a little inside. 

























Update. I found an led at work from a car alarm that had a resistor inline for 12 volts. The led was shot in it so I took it off and added it to the existing resistor so it could handle more than 12 volts, soldered the wires to the bottom and it works. 
The company that made the keychain light is CDI. Creative Designs International.


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's some tricky paint Bub, it's actually heat sensitive even holding in your hand...Not sure how the reaction would be with just primer, then regular paint... I'm also afraid the graphics might still show. You can also aways go for it, test and see, especially if you had a junker colorchanger body...I'd strip it, but that's just me...
> Jim, Is that Metro a Hot Wheels body??? I picked up one that has the sunfroof, but it was a little big, more for a four gear...RM


hey got new Puter... 
repainted the 55 panel w/ cleaning w/ alcohol, shot primer, then a med. blue..
no bleed-through or funky color changing....
so... prep, prime, & shoot... (beats stripping :thumbsup
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## plymouth71

Ive done this too.


----------



## Bubba 123

plymouth71 said:


> Ive done this too.


hi,
what chassis u use on the blue "43" super-chicken???? seriously :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

I've done the gremlin & pacer, 4 "Pizza-Delivery Wars" pacer = Dominos & Gremlin = Pizza Hut...
I repainted the Pacer like the domino's full car wrap logo & repainted the eyes on both out... they came out VERY realistic w/ the usual "fender bender damaged
grill areas (mouths)


----------



## Aero57

*I would like to see some completed cars*

Transformers cars from Hasbro bumble bee, Hot wheels 67 Camaro color shifter. Has anyone converted one of these to shot car. I would please like to see the finished car and to see part of the process. I not lazy just starting out.

Thanks for any help,
Chuck


----------



## Elcaminobill

Bubba 123 said:


> hi,
> what chassis u use on the blue "43" super-chicken???? seriously :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:
> 
> I've done the gremlin & pacer, 4 "Pizza-Delivery Wars" pacer = Dominos & Gremlin = Pizza Hut...
> I repainted the Pacer like the domino's full car wrap logo & repainted the eyes on both out... they came out VERY realistic w/ the usual "fender bender damaged
> grill areas (mouths)


Looks like a 4 gear.


----------



## vansmack2

Aero57 said:


> Transformers cars from Hasbro bumble bee, Hot wheels 67 Camaro color shifter. Has anyone converted one of these to shot car. I would please like to see the finished car and to see part of the process. I not lazy just starting out.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> Chuck


I have not even seen a color shifters Camaro, but send me yours and I will convert it, and add it to my collection.


----------



## 60chevyjim

vansmack2 said:


> I have not even seen a color shifters Camaro, but send me yours and I will convert it, and add it to my collection.


there are several on ebay right now


----------



## Aero57

*This topic is about converting plastic die cast to slot cars*

I don’t understand your talking about converting plastic die cast cars to slot cars . I just want to know if someone has converted one of these types of car (Transformers cars from Hasbro bumble bee, Hot wheels 67 Camaro color shifter) to slot car how they did it and what type slot car chassis they used. I thought this form was about helping others and sharing idea and experience. I enjoy see other peoples projects and how they did the actual workings (converting). I searched this topic and see very little information if any on actually converting a car. And no I do not want to send people cars so they can add them to there collection.


----------



## vansmack2

Aero57 said:


> I don’t understand your talking about converting plastic die cast cars to slot cars . I just want to know if someone has converted one of these types of car (Transformers cars from Hasbro bumble bee, Hot wheels 67 Camaro color shifter) to slot car how they did it and what type slot car chassis they used. I thought this form was about helping others and sharing idea and experience. I enjoy see other peoples projects and how they did the actual workings (converting). I searched this topic and see very little information if any on actually converting a car. And no I do not want to send people cars so they can add them to there collection.


Page 11 shows pictures of a color shifters van I converted. It shows the mounts I installed to holf a Tomy Mega-G chassis.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=336433&page=11

Page 19 shows a blue Mig Red truck that I converted to a mega-G chassis, and painted red. There are plenty of pictures and info there.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=336433&page=19

Many people use 4-gear chassis, but you can use any chassis that will fit and you can mount.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I converted a bunch of Transformers cars made by RPM into slot cars. Unfortunately, I don't have them any more, and only had pictures on one. I converted an Optimus Prime Peterbuilt. Sadly, I can't find the pix of it now.

As far as what chassis fits what, it's all trial and error. Finding a good fit for both width and wheelbase determines what works. I used different brands of chassis with each. My method of attachment was also determined by chassis type. The Optimus worked well with a Specialty chassis, but a Magnatraction could also be used with a divorced front axle. Bumblebee used a TYCO chassis, though a divorced front may have also been possible. Some might have been T Jet powered, so posts were made for them.

For snap on type chassis, I used hot melt glue to attach them, but others used two sided tape, and others used silicone. Hilltop has a great method of making snap mounts out of styrene. It's located in the "Quick Tips" thread in customs. There is nothing set in stone for chassis or mounting methods. It's all based on what you have on hand and what fits of those.


----------



## Bubba 123

Aero57 said:


> I don’t understand your talking about converting plastic die cast cars to slot cars . I just want to know if someone has converted one of these types of car (Transformers cars from Hasbro bumble bee, Hot wheels 67 Camaro color shifter) to slot car how they did it and what type slot car chassis they used. I thought this form was about helping others and sharing idea and experience. I enjoy see other peoples projects and how they did the actual workings (converting). I searched this topic and see very little information if any on actually converting a car. And no I do not want to send people cars so they can add them to there collection.


Hey & Welcome Aboard!!!
I'm 100% sure that the "Send car 2 ME.. Add 2 My collection.." was purely an attempt @ humor ... :freak:

1) are these cars the plastic body type OR diecast??

2) on the transformers, contact Hittman on here, he does customs & collected
transformers... he can answer that question because u have to "Gutt" most of the cars to put the chassis on.....

3) in diecast OR Plastic bodies, some will be trickier to do, do to the wheel base not lining up w/ ANY chassis...
but here's the MOST common 2 try 1st....
1- the Mattel cheapy chassis from Mattel (via their web site)
2- T-jets, however U will need 2 do some fancy carving on the car's original chassis, so a PLASTIC chassis works best IF U are doing a DIECAST body....
3- 4 Gear chassis, like the Mattel chassis, have a "Better" chance on a straight wheelbase lineup....
4- EVERY CAR is different, some easy (skill level 1).. some harder..
some IMPOSSIBLE due to body width... BUT I have done an "Addams Family"
Limo car(movie version) from a Hot Wheels BLVD diecast... 

which; " I can teach U later "Grasshopper" (from Kung-Fu TV show)...

customs, of MOVIE & TV Vehicles (notice I didn't say JUST cars/trucks ;-)
are my gig, 2 a modestly decent outcome of most projects....
MANY other dudes are FAR BETTER than I on here....
take the hint guys, pipe up 4 a "Newbie" here...
the potentials are limitless (Slotcarman's stuff, DROOL...DROOL!!!)
Hittman, Bobzilla, AlPink, joeskylark, ......
plus MANY more that @ this time, my brain has locked-up 4 names.....

I don't have a camera, BUT am trying 2 figure out how 2 use my cell phone's
I forgot my photobucket password.. so the 100's+ I can't get 2 right now..
(I'm "Technologically-Impaired" LOL!!!!)
my email addy is; [email protected] 
feel free to drop me a line w/ questions or a "Howdy":thumbsup:

hope this gives us a "BETTER" 1st Impression :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vansmack2

Bubba 123 said:


> Hey & Welcome Aboard!!!
> I'm 100% sure that the "Send car 2 ME.. Add 2 My collection.." was purely an attempt @ humor ... :freak:


Definitely posted in jest. Sorry for the confusion Aero57.


----------



## Bubba 123

Elcaminobill said:


> Looks like a 4 gear.


BIG...."TY"

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Aero57

*I do not have any bodies yet*

I like the looks of the 67 camaro hot wheel color shifters and I know this is a plastic body car and would like to know if anyone knows which chassis will fit this body. I also know they make a plastic version of the bumble bee camaro 1/64 car. And would like to try this conversion as well some day. All I want to know is if anyone else has done any of these types of conversions. I am just fishing for information right now as funds are tight at the moment. As I said before I enjoy looking at other peoples work and seeing how they made things work. If you can’t do it yourself for what ever reason at least it nice to look at pictures. live vicariously through someone.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow ! I didn't know that HW made a Color shifter using the 67 Camaro Body !? But I have seen the Color Shifter using the the later mid '70s Camaro body. I'm guessing if they have made a plastic '67 Color Shifter, then they didn't use the original '67 mold, that had the opening hood w/motor underneath.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

About Color Shifter '67 Camaro body. Although I don't have one, I do have the older metal HW's '67 Camaro's with the opening hood. And IF the Plastic CS body is roughly based on it, then the wheelbase rules out T-Jet Chassis, as well as A/FX & X-Traction Chassis, and only the Specialty/4 Gear chassis, will have a wheelbase that will match the Wheelwells.


----------



## Bubba 123

Ralphthe3rd said:


> About Color Shifter '67 Camaro body. Although I don't have one, I do have the older metal HW's '67 Camaro's with the opening hood. And IF the Plastic CS body is roughly based on it, then the wheelbase rules out T-Jet Chassis, as well as A/FX & X-Traction Chassis, and only the Specialty/4 Gear chassis, will have a wheelbase that will match the Wheelwells.


yeah ,
that's "Usually" the luck of the draw...
VS using the cheap Mattel chassis :-/

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vansmack2

Ralphthe3rd said:


> About Color Shifter '67 Camaro body. Although I don't have one, I do have the older metal HW's '67 Camaro's with the opening hood. And IF the Plastic CS body is roughly based on it, then the wheelbase rules out T-Jet Chassis, as well as A/FX & X-Traction Chassis, and only the Specialty/4 Gear chassis, will have a wheelbase that will match the Wheelwells.


Ralph if you are saying the Camaro has the long 1.7 wheelbase then a Mega-G long chassis would fit it. The Mega-G chassis are also not very wide, so they fit many of the hot wheels for conversions. If the car is wide enough to fit them the TYCO 440 and 440X2, as well as Marchon MR-1 chassis have a 1.7 wheelbase position.

I have used the Mega-G long 1.7 in several conversions, like the two Mig Rigs I did, a green color shifters van, a color shifters Dodge Charger SRT, and a few others. I have several more planned, but not enough spare chassis at present.

Best thing to do, if you can, is take a few chassis with you to the store so that you can try to match up the wheelbase.

I will be out running around today, so I will stop by a Wal-mart to see if they have any I can check out, but I doubt they will.


----------



## Aero57

*zip zaps Corvette*

Has anyone converted a zip zaps body to slot car I believe they fit a 4 gear chassis. And I think they are plastic.


----------



## Bubba 123

Aero57 said:


> Has anyone converted a zip zaps body to slot car I believe they fit a 4 gear chassis. And I think they are plastic.


more info on "Zip-Zaps".. great detailing & look non-diecast material (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## honda27

*plastis*

what cars r 100% plastic so I know what 2 look for.


----------



## slotcarman12078

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zip-Zaps-lo...pt=Radio_Control_Vehicles&hash=item3f353c6456

Kinda pricey for stuff that's available to the slot world in slot car form already. I guess if you find a used pile of bodies it would be worth it. Buying new might not be cost effective.

Hmmmm... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sponge-Bob-...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item258dc1ddff :lol:

If you have deep pockets, you can get a boat load of bodies with quite a selection, including accessories... http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUGE-COLLEC...pt=Radio_Control_Vehicles&hash=item2c8044138e

You'll need a ton of chassis to power all of them!! How do those bodies line up with a T Jet? The orange GTO Judge in that last auction has me thinking...

Afterthought.. I would have SpongeBob tow Patrick around... I think that tube is kinda wide for Tomy track.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I have a couple of Zip-Zap bodies, a Mustang and a Porsche. I altered the Mustang's front wheelwells slightly, and popped the body right onto a Tyco Wide Pan 440x2 chassis, I never used the Porsche body though, and appears to have the same wheelbase. They are very lightweight one piece painted bodies, made of a clear plastic, but thicker than Lexan- with more detail when molded.


----------



## vansmack2

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I have a couple of Zip-Zap bodies, a Mustang and a Porsche. I altered the Mustang's front wheelwells slightly, and popped the body right onto a Tyco Wide Pan 440x2 chassis, I never used the Porsche body though, and appears to have the same wheelbase. They are very lightweight one piece painted bodies, made of a clear plastic, but thicker than Lexan- with more detail when molded.


Is the 440x2 set for long (1.7) or short (1.5) wheelbase?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I just checked my Zip Zap bodies, I haven't touched them in a few years. The front wheelwells are elongated from the factory, and will fit either axle position on the wide pan 440x2, although the bodies look a little better in the SWB position.


----------



## vansmack2

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I just checked my Zip Zap bodies, I haven't touched them in a few years. The front wheelwells are elongated from the factory, and will fit either axle position on the wide pan 440x2, although the bodies look a little better in the SWB position.


Maybe a 1.6 wheelbase position like a Tomy F1 would be good, The Tomy SG+ can be either 1.5 of 1.6. The Tomy Turbo/SRT F1 (narrow) is 1.6 wheelbase.

By the way the Tomy Turbo/SRT chassis can easily be convert to both 1.6 and 1.5 by just drilling the additional holes. I have the sides of a broken SG+ chassis that I use for a template to drill the additional holes. I do one side at a time. I just put a axle through the front holes of the template panel and the Turbo/SRT chassis then aligned the template for the back hole and drill.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

When I first seen a picture of the Poppa Wheelie Hot Wheels I was thinking that the plastic body might work on a slot car chassis.The Hot Wheels itself is pretty weird looking. It's a Reliant Robin. Mr. Bean used to bump his Mini into one and I heard they had some on the top gear show. I didn't know what to do about the car having 3 wheels but it turned out Reliant made a four wheel version called the Kitten.
I finally found a couple on Friday and I took one of the bodies and put a T-Jet JL/autoworld chassis under it. I had to cut off some of the axle holes in front chassis and I opened up the front wheel wells with a dremel. I'm still working on the body mounts. It's hard to fill up those back wheel wells. The back could also use a panel since the motor used to be there.


----------



## 60chevyjim

it looks kinda like a trabant . here is a picture of a resin trabant tjet body I made... 
I was thinking about getting one of the poppa wheelie bodys


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

Here's a picture of a new matchbox I picked up last Friday. It's plastic, the chassis probably won't fit under the body but since it's already lifted it might not matter.

Field Tripper


----------



## 60chevyjim

here is one of my zip zap caddy's on a AW 4gear chassis .
the wheel wells line up real good .
the conversion was very EZ . I put a screwpost in the front .
I did a black one and a silver one .. 
the 2 bodys cost $4 with the shipping on ebay.


----------



## Bubba 123

60chevyjim said:


> here is one of my zip zap caddy's on a AW 4gear chassis .
> the wheel wells line up real good .
> the conversion was very EZ . I put a screwpost in the front .
> I did a black one and a silver one ..
> the 2 bodys cost $4 with the shipping on ebay.


yup :thumbsup:
just finished a black version... some are still available @ Wally-World ..
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

Here's some pics of the Matchbox Field Tripper. 
I cut off the fender flares from the interior and glued them on the body. I was able to get a JL/AW chassis in the body after all, a little tight, not too bad. Used the original back post and relocated the front one. 
I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

I finally broke down and bought one of these Rig Storms today.


----------



## Tazman6069

Rig Storm comes in blue also.


----------



## vansmack2

That Rig looks like it has good possibilities.


----------



## Hittman101

I have one of them waiting to be converted over..


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

I didn't think the rig storm could work but I tried it and here it is.
The engine and spoiler have been raised up. A lot of thinning of the engine underneath. If you touch the chrome too much it wears off.
I ended up epoxying the back pieces together after cutting it all apart and notching the engine to clear the plastic scoop that is part of the windshied. I might have been able to cut the scoop instead. I used a piece of clear plastic from a wiper arm package to epoxy it all together so it would be thin. I still have to come up with some posts and maybe grind on the rear wheel opening some more. The front end will sit up more and the back should be level with the chassis.
Sorry the cell phone pictures aren't much good.


----------



## alpink

wagoneer, try to step back a little and not be so close when taking pics. the stuff in the background is very clear and in focus. nice job man


----------



## Elcaminobill

*Trade for slot cars, bodies , plastic die cast, or chassis HO or 1/43*


MB Road Tripper- all plastic except chassis
HW Ferrari- all plastic, including rear red splash pan, except chassis, may be a color changer
?? Can't read make. Says 2000 trendmasters on bottom. All plastic, pullback, has battery compartment, LED, transistor, and capacitor inside, not sure what its supposed to do.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

It seems that there's some new Hot Wheels color changers out. Here's one called Monster Dairy Delivery. Normally it's lifted up, it's a scaled down verson of the old Dairy Delivery Divco. Just the right size for putting a t-jet style chassis underneath. It's says ambulance on the sides but it can't be seen in it's normal color.
I used the original rear post after cutting it down and making room for the gear. I had to add a post to the front. 
The front axle is in the middle hole. I wanted to use the rear but then the shoes hit the inside of the body. I suppose it could be thinned but I didn't want to, so then the rear tire isn't centered. Other than that I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Bubba 123

65 Wagonaire said:


> Here's some pics of the Matchbox Field Tripper.
> I cut off the fender flares from the interior and glued them on the body. I was able to get a JL/AW chassis in the body after all, a little tight, not too bad. Used the original back post and relocated the front one.
> I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out.


KOOL!!
I'm trying 1, & keeping the "Monster" version w/ t-jet & the tyco knobies front/rear...


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## TomH

Don't know if this has been posted. Hot Wheels all Plastic Scion, fits the LWB T-Jet


----------



## cody6268

I still have a Dodge-ish panel van that's similar to the red and orange car. If I recall, if you pulled it back, then pressed down, it lit up then went forward with a sort of bump and go mechanism attached to the pullback motor, which mine hasn't done, as the guts were corroded, and I removed them. 

I have a plastic bodied HW Buick stock car that I'd like to redo as a slot car.


----------



## Hittman101

The Scion also fits a Tyco 440/440x2 chassis nicely. My wife built one a few years back..


----------



## vansmack2

Today at Walmart I picked up a Hot Wheels Rescue Racers 5 pack. There are three plactic vehicles in there that should be able to be converted. They are the black Rapid Responder, the red '07 Chevy Tahoe, and the blue Amazoom. The Tahoe and the Amazoom are a 1.7 wheelbase, which means a Mega-G, 4-Gear, Tyco long wheelbase chassis, etc. The Rapid Responder is a little long than that so it will probably need a divorced front axle.


----------



## bobwoodly

Hotwheel








Hotwheel '64 GTO Color Changer








MB Scrambler








Model








Hotwheel Chevelle








Model


----------



## XracerHO

Nice Conversions to slot cars! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hittman101

Very nice I need to look for the GTO.


----------



## 41-willys

nice looking customs.:thumbsup: I like that GTO, what chassis did you use?


----------



## bobwoodly

The GTO is a HW color changers on a AW 4 gear chassis. I had to narrow the front and rear rims to bring the wheels inboard.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Really like that GTO.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Been looking to find one... RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

For you VW drag racing fans, this is a Hot Wheels Color Shifter plastic body. You will need to move the wheels in on a four gear chassis, and make a rear mount. I was able to use the front HW's post for the front mount...RM


----------



## Elcaminobill

bobwoodly said:


> The GTO is a HW color changers on a AW 4 gear chassis. I had to narrow the front and rear rims to bring the wheels inboard.


Nice job! Are the bumpers still metal? I don't think I've ever seen that style GTO with plastic bumpers.


----------



## 60chevyjim

cool VW bus !! I like it ..


----------



## 41-willys

Randy, did you paint the bus white?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

No, 41W, just stripped it...RM


----------



## bobhch

bobwoodly said:


> The GTO is a HW color changers on a AW 4 gear chassis. I had to narrow the front and rear rims to bring the wheels inboard.


Thanks Mr. bobwoodly,

I'll be looking out for this one and the Hilltop VW Van too...

Bob...color changer...zilla


----------



## Rick Voegelin

Great conversions on the GTO and VW Bus. I see more of my nonexistent retirement fund going to eBay . . .

Thanks, guys!
Rick V.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

Here's a new plastic HW called Turbine Time.
A tried a dash chassis under it and it's a good fit. I regret cutting off the factory post but I don't think it would have lined up right. 
You could put the engine back on the rear somehow, it's been sectioned. I think it looks fine without it.
I might try some of the chrome t-jet truck tires/wheels from Bob Beers, maybe duals in the back. 
I originally thought about using a 4-gear, had it cut off before the rear wheel wells and it looked like it had mud flaps but it sat too high. It has good possiblities.


----------



## vansmack2

65 Wagonaire said:


> Here's a new plastic HW called Turbine Time.


Hey Wagonaire,

I thought about trying a conversion on that one, but did not get it yet due to the issue with the back end. I still might give it a try to see what I can do.

I also saw this new Speedbox that looks like it will make a good conversion.


----------



## 60chevyjim

that would make a great cab to use for a wrecker or roll back car hauler.
il have to find some of them


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's good looking ol style cab...I might have to grind the turbine out of the grill, maybe had some screen...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ditto on what Jim said!! The sad thing about T Jets is how tall they are. Trying to put a wrecker body on the back will be tough, as would a fifth wheel for a trailer. The front of the trailer and the wrecker body will sit high, or will have to be tinkered with to get it looking right. Still a nice looking cab (except for the turbine grille) to play with!! Looks like I have to visit Wally World soon!


----------



## 60chevyjim

joe I use a 4gear or a afx chassis to get it lower than you can on a tjet chassis .
I am doing that with some custom lowrides im working on. 
like the devils ditch chevy pu I cut out the bed and cut off the side pipes to get it on the ground . I was going to use a tjet chassis but I cant get it as low as I want it ,
so I have to use a afx chassis . 
the afx blazer works well slammed on a tjet chassis with the side pipes removed and some Vincent rims .
I like hilltops idea for the mack , lose the turbine grill. I was thinking the same thing.
boley makes a rollback truck with a great plastic bed I like to use on junkyard faller trucks ..this one has a tjet chassis.


----------



## Gear Head

^^^ like


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

Yes, I was thinking the same thing about the grille.
I didn't realize that it looks like a Mack but there is a strong resemblance. 
Here's some pics with the dually t-jet tires/rims.
Maybe the bed from the Fast-Bed Hauler could be used on it.


----------



## 60chevyjim

65 Wagonaire said:


> Yes, I was thinking the same thing about the grille.
> I didn't realize that it looks like a Mack but there is a strong resemblance.
> Here's some pics with the dually t-jet tires/rims.
> Maybe the bed from the Fast-Bed Hauler could be used on it.
> 
> 
> I picked up a few of both of these trucks on ebay , now im waiting for them to get here to see what I can make with them .
> I want to try to build something with the fast bed cab.
> the turbo cab looks pretty good on the tjet chassis . a junkyard or a resin tjet wrecker would make a good parts doner
> im thinking about using a 4gear chassis or afx chassis with a divorced front axel to make it longer and make the bed sit lower


----------



## bdsharp

Maybe I missed it somewhere back in the thread, but is there a theory about why the metal cars are decently realistic, and the plastic ones are so cartoony? Seems to be a clear trend that the chosen material doesn't explain.


----------



## midnight5

Nice list being put together. I might have to give it a try with a plastic Hot Wheels car.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

McDonald's has these in the Happy Meals...I'm sure you could get a big boy's meal and ask for one, I did, the clerk gave me 2... These are plastic body's. There's about 6 different vehicles, thought this one was the best...RM


----------



## midnight5

The Bone Shaker is my favorite. If you were to use a resin cast of the metal regular version, what chassis would it fit on?


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

New Super Duty Ford Matchbox has a nice plastic bed. Could be used on the turbine time or other vehicles. There's a couple of other new Matchboxs that are mostly plastic. 4x4 Scambulance and Flame Smasher.
There was a custom turbine time on the hw board that had the grille cut out. 
I just remembered that someone was selling one of those transparent M2 machines cars on ebay with a 4 gear chassis under it so that's always a possibility.


----------



## LeeRoy98

Found these plastic body diecast at Walmart today:



Gary
AKA LeeRoy98


----------



## oneredz

Hilltop Raceway said:


> McDonald's has these in the Happy Meals...I'm sure you could get a big boy's meal and ask for one, I did, the clerk gave me 2... These are plastic body's. There's about 6 different vehicles, thought this one was the best...RM


 I, uh, my daughter, grabbed one of these. The scale is a bit large for the chassis I work with, but HW makes the "Bone Shaker" which is the same car, only closer to HO scale.


----------



## tricknology

*Love the use of the bed, Thought this would help:*

Try the A/FX funny car trick of mounting the front wheels to the cab and relocate the body post and the bad [meant "bed" Don't know why I transpose "a's" & "e's"] to get the right Wheelbase and positioning for the wheels! Cool tip! I'm gonna have to look for those! :thumbsup:



65 Wagonaire said:


> New Super Duty Ford Matchbox has a nice plastic bed. Could be used on the turbine time or other vehicles. There's a couple of other new Matchboxs that are mostly plastic. 4x4 Scambulance and Flame Smasher.
> There was a custom turbine time on the hw board that had the grille cut out.
> I just remembered that someone was selling one of those transparent M2 machines cars on ebay with a 4 gear chassis under it so that's always a possibility.
> 
> [IMAGES FROM QUOTE SUPRESSED BECAUSE: rookie]:tongue:


----------



## RjAFX

Mounting a bunch of these F-Toy Skyline R34's and R35's.

The yellow #11 is a R32 and the wheel wells are to far off for my liking.
The orange #2 is a R34, and fits perfect.
The green #24 is a R35 takes a bit of work to make wheels wells look good.
All parked next to AFX cars we all know and love.









Not done with the R35's.


----------



## oneredz

tricknology said:


> Try the A/FX funny car trick of mounting the front wheels to the cab and relocate the body post and the bad [meant "bed" Don't know why I transpose "a's" & "e's"] to get the right Wheelbase and positioning for the wheels! Cool tip! I'm gonna have to look for those! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 65 Wagonaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Super Duty Ford Matchbox has a nice plastic bed. Could be used on the turbine time or other vehicles. There's a couple of other new Matchboxs that are mostly plastic. 4x4 Scambulance and Flame Smasher.
> There was a custom turbine time on the hw board that had the grille cut out.
> I just remembered that someone was selling one of those transparent M2 machines cars on ebay with a 4 gear chassis under it so that's always a possibility.
> 
> [IMAGES FROM QUOTE SUPRESSED BECAUSE: rookie]:tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the Trans M2 also. bought a blue M2trans. wheelbase is just right for 4gear but I haven't had the heart to do a little chopping on it ... yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Crimnick

Those F toy bodies are Trick RJ....beside the front wheel well...they look really cool and in scale.

I still have the Trevco Nascar bodies if anyone is interested.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=458922


----------



## bobwoodly

*More plastic diecast*

Some of my recent purchases










And some recent conversions.

HW Color Changer


















Matchbox with narrow Tyco 440 chassis

















HW Color Changer on tjet chassis


----------



## Elcaminobill

bobwoodly said:


> Some of my recent purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some recent conversions.
> 
> HW Color Changer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matchbox with narrow Tyco 440 chassis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HW Color Changer on tjet chassis


The old Chevy Panel Van is really sharp. I'll have to find one of those. They also made the Purple Passion on Blue & Purple. One thing you may find interesting is that the Purple Passion is also made with a metal body and plastic chassis. You could use the plastic bumpers and grill to make your car lighter. I may have a few of them around here. PM me if you'd like to do some trading.


----------



## Elcaminobill

Here's a pic of the blue & purple Purple Passion and a few other plastic die casts that I have.


----------



## gonegonzo

I've been looking for the HW Color Changer VW drag van since seeing it on page 25 here . Any leads as to how rare these are ?

Gonzo


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOT-WHEELS-...em3f57cb9635:g:iLMAAOSwp5JWVP0s#ht_452wt_1362 RM


----------



## tjetken

*UPS plastic trucks*

XracerHO wanted me to post my ‘plastic diecast‘ so here goes even though this thread has been dead since 11/2015.


----------



## tjetken

*Metal Machines Plastic Body Diecast*


----------



## tjetken

*Two Hotwheels 5 packs - some plastic bodies*

I stripped a chrome Fire-Eater from the 5-pack with Super Clean for a couple of mins and the plastic is greenish which is prefect for my US Army collection. The decals were surprisingly preserved. Don’t leave it in Super Cleaner too longer otherwise the tampos will disappear along with the chrome.


----------



## tjetken

*Hotwheels Plastic body diecast X-RAYCERS: Pickup truck, 69 Chevelle and Scion XB*


----------



## tjetken

*Hotwheels Plastic Body Hummers*

These two in the pic are mounted on TYCO US1 chassis.


----------



## tjetken

*Matchbox International Armored Car Plastic body*

I have one “mounted“ on a TYCO US1 chassis. No mount required for this chassis since it is a tight fit. I drilled new holes in the chassis to extend the wheel base for the truck body.


----------



## tjetken

*Hotwheels Plastic body Batmobile*

Mounted on a AFX 4-Gears chassis.


----------



## tjetken

*Hotwheels Plastic body Metro (Armored truck)*

I customized one for COBRA Enemy mounted on a TYCO US1 chassis.


----------



## tjetken

*Another Hotwheels Plastic body Batmobile from The Batman cartoon.*

one in black and other in chrome in the right.


----------



## tjetken

*Matchbox mostly Plastic body Terrainiac. The Cab is metal and the rest is plastic. *

I customized one below and mounted it on a TYCO US1 chassis.


----------



## tjetken

*Hotwheels Mercedes Unimog U1300 in mostly plastic. The CAB is metal.*

I customized a Street Fighter one. Used Easy Off, the yellow can, to remove the decals and painted the cab olive drab. Used the Hotwheels rubber wheels that came with the diecast. The chassis is a TYCO US1.


----------



## tjetken

*Matchbox Chow Mobile II Plastic Body*

The body is very narrow.


----------



## tjetken

*Hotwheels Rescue Truck Plastic Body*

I customized one on a TYCO US1 chassis.


----------



## tjetken

*MATCHBOX plastic bodies: *
The Travel Tracker on the bottom left has a metal CAB and the rest in plastic.


----------



## tjetken

*Hotwheels Plastic Body *

The Fuel Truck has a metal cab.


----------



## tjetken

*DAISO Mostly plastic Firetrucks. The cab is metal.*


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

tjetken said:


> *DAISO Mostly plastic Firetrucks. The cab is metal.*
> 
> View attachment 325840


Are the Diaso new castings? Ones you found 2ndary? Or ones you found a long time ago. They remeind me a lot of the Miasto Fresh Metal castings. They are mostly all plastic and they have afew truck and wider bodied casting like most of the ones shown here.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

tjetken said:


> *Hotwheels Plastic Body *
> 
> The Fuel Truck has a metal cab.
> View attachment 325838
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 325839


 The HW Racing white Mig Rig in the top photo is a cool casting. Have you converted it yet?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

tjetken said:


> *Hotwheels Plastic body Batmobile*
> 
> Mounted on a AFX 4-Gears chassis.
> 
> View attachment 325829





tjetken said:


> *Another Hotwheels Plastic body from Batmobile from The Batman cartoon.*
> 
> one in black and other in chrome in the right.
> View attachment 325831



Surprised to see the Batmobiles were wide and deep enough to make the conversions! But they look nice.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

tjetken said:


> *Metal Machines Plastic Body Diecast*
> 
> View attachment 325824


I just recently picked up a few of these again in recolors and new castings just this week! Before Covid they were available at Targets with the old stock being sold at Big Lots! now.


DSC_0593 by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

vansmack2 said:


> I finally got around to completing my first Mig Rig conversion. For those who have not done this before I am including several pics, and some info on what I did.
> 
> First I started with a blue Hot Wheels Mig Rig and tore it apart.
> 
> 
> I cut the parts to fit. I moved the rear floor/wheel well area up so that it would clear the chassis. I also filled it in with bonded, smoothed it out good, then glued it in place with Plastruct weld. After that was completed I painted the body and window glass. I ended up with what is in the picture below.
> 
> 
> The rear bumper and side pipes are part of the metal bottom section that was removed from the body. I cut those off, and ground them down fairly small to keep the weight down. Next, I glued all the parts in, except the side pipes, to end up with a nearly finished truck minus the chassis mounts.
> 
> 
> I manufactured chassis mounts from a $1.00 toy cash drawer that I picked up at a dollar store. I glued the chassis mounts and side pipes in with a clear plastic cement. Below is the finished product. The chassis fits tight, and these bodies don't flex much is it is not easy to put the chassis in, or take it out. I have not even track tested this yet. It weighs .9 ounces. Most of my SG+ cars weigh about .7 ounces. Hopefully the weight won't be a problem, since I am going to put Neo 50 traction mags in that Mega-G chassis, which should make it run faster, and hold the track better.


Found a previous Mig Rig conversion. Nice!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

There are a lot of other nice conversions made here as well!

Everything in HWs except the Greased Gremlin and most of the MBs have been recently released again and again since this thread went dorment.

The Color Changers are still available but Covid has slowed down their availability for now - they should bounce back soon though for you guys plastic body needs.

On the other hand almost every HW and MB in the mainlines are plastic bodied now. At Wal Mart you can also find their in house Advernture Force castings which are previous Maisto and other brand offerings. Again all plastic bodies and no metal bases that I can recall. The current Maisto Fresh Metal castings can be found at most Dollar stores and sometimes Wal Marts.


----------



## tjetken

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Are the Diaso new castings? Ones you found 2ndary? Or ones you found a long time ago. They remeind me a lot of the Miasto Fresh Metal castings. They are mostly all plastic and they have afew truck and wider bodied casting like most of the ones shown here.


I got these two from DAISO, a Japanese ‘dollar’ store in the mall a couple of months ago. My wife likes browsing there so I was surprised to see some toy cars. They are made in China so I am not surprised if these are rebranded. I didn’t see any dates on the box. The box fire truck is wide enough for a TYCO US1 chassis!! 

For $2 each, I just couldn’t pass them up. I always wanted this type of a firetruck that I can mod. I went back a week ago and these were all gone. Unfortunately, the stores I/we used to go like, Toy’s R Us and Kay Bee are gone. I can only go to Target, Walmart, local drug stores, dollar tree, dollar general, etc to find diecasts.

I see some Miasto at our local drug store and a Five and Below store.


----------



## tjetken

Milton Fox Racing said:


> There are a lot of other nice conversions made here as well!
> 
> Everything in HWs except the Greased Gremlin and most of the MBs have been recently released again and again since this thread went dorment.
> 
> The Color Changers are still available but Covid has slowed down their availability for now - they should bounce back soon though for you guys plastic body needs.
> 
> On the other hand almost every HW and MB in the mainlines are plastic bodied now. At Wal Mart you can also find their in house Advernture Force castings which are previous Maisto and other brand offerings. Again all plastic bodies and no metal bases that I can recall. The current Maisto Fresh Metal castings can be found at most Dollar stores and sometimes Wal Marts.


Thanks to this thread, I learned that the MB MBX ambulance, color changers, etc are plastic bodies! I also love how some ppl show the conversion so that I can learn how to mount the slotcar 4-gears, tyco 440, afx, etc chassis. I am basically still doing my TYCO US1 chassis which are higher than most slotcar chassis and that is why I look for wider and higher trucks bodies.

Thanks for the Adventure Force info in Wallmart! It is 17 miles drive for me BUT I will drop by when I visit Costco which is in the same area!

I also learned about the ‘new’ AFX Mega-G chassis that appeared after I stopped collecting many many years ago. I like how it fits the HW Mig Rig which is a beautiful car and I dont have to chop the body to fit a shorter chassis. I dont have the talent to do that much work.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I think there is a 'Daiso" over in Dallas somewhere. I will have to look for it again and see what they have available. 🤙


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I mostly only buy Corvettes for my diecast collection but since it was in a 5 pack this C8 Corvette came with 4 companions. Which are really only a small sample of what they put out. There are also guit a few emergency response and city type work and haul castings.

Typically, I find them to be a little more wider than most HWs or MBs. And many times the front and rear ends are part of the bases like the R/T below but you guys know how to retain them in your custom builds already so that should not be to hard to work into your plans.


2021 Adventure Force 5 Pack by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## tjetken

Milton Fox Racing said:


> The HW Racing white Mig Rig in the top photo is a cool casting. Have you converted it yet?


No yet since I thought it would be too much work. I saw someone chopped it up to fit a shorter chassis. I just took another look and a 4-gears may fit it. I will need to do some research with other ppl’s conversions before I start.

All of my plastic pics were taken yesterday and all of these are still on a card except for the loose ones. I am basically still focusing on the TYCO US1 chassis but I am still buying any bodies that I can convert To any chassis. Problem is ..is that I have many more projects than time. 

I was late to the party so I had to buy the HW Mig Rig from ebay for under $10 which is a lot of money for 1 car. I may get a couple more from ebay if the price is right Like 2 for $10 shipped.


----------



## tjetken

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I mostly only buy Corvettes for my diecast collection but since it was in a 5 pack this C8 Corvette came with 4 companions. Which are really only a small sample of what they put out. There are also guit a few emergency response and city type work and haul castings.
> 
> Typically, I find them to be a little more wider than most HWs or MBs. And many times the front and rear ends are part of the bases like the R/T below but you guys know how to retain them in your custom builds already so that should not be to hard to work into your plans.
> 
> 
> 2021 Adventure Force 5 Pack by Milton Fox, on Flickr


Oh very nice! I never seen this brand before. I like the sports cars but I especially like the van! Looks like it needs a short chassis.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

tjetken said:


> No yet since I thought it would be too much work. I saw someone chopped it up to fit a shorter chassis. I just took another look and a 4-gears may fit it. I will need to do some research with other ppl’s conversions before I start.
> 
> All of my plastic pics were taken yesterday and all of these are still on a card except for the loose ones. I am basically still focusing on the TYCO US1 chassis but I am still buying any bodies that I can convert To any chassis. Problem is ..is that I have many more projects than time.
> 
> I was late to the party so I had to buy the HW Mig Rig from ebay for under $10 which is a lot of money for 1 car. I may get a couple more from ebay if the price is right Like 2 for $10 shipped.


Understand! Did you get the color changer version of the Mig Rig? I think it came out in early 2021. Havent seen a main line release in a few years though. I will also look and see if I have any doubles of them left (I sell at local toy shows) but I think I only have the one version of each left in my personal collection.


----------



## tjetken

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I just recently picked up a few of these again in recolors and new castings just this week! Before Covid they were available at Targets with the old stock being sold at Big Lots! now.
> 
> DSC_0569 by Milton Fox, on Flickr


Oooooh nice Colors! THANKS For reminding me about Big Lots! I forgot about this store which is near a five and below, target, walmart and costco 17 miles from me!! A bit far so I need to maximized my toy haul trip. I need to add big lots to my driving route!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I need to take a better photo of them ( been changing up my lighting set up and testing hand held shutter speeds). Our location currently only have these Metal Machines and some MB castings, but they usually have Hot Wheels as well. If shipping doesnt fall apart again - maybe they will have some more offerings soon.


----------



## tjetken

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Understand! Did you get the color changer version of the Mig Rig? I think it came out in early 2021. Havent seen a main line release in a few years though. I will also look and see if I have any doubles of them left (I sell at local toy shows) but I think I only have the one version of each left in my personal collection.


Unfortunately no. The only one I have is the white one from ebay. we shop at our local target about 1-2 weeks and I drop by the toy section and stock goes quickly. not sure if there are local hoarders or resellers. BUT I will look out for the color changers now too. I wouldn’t mind have several Mig Rigs in my collection. It is a very cool looking casting!

you just reminded me that I should look for diecast toy shows now!! Not show if there are any in my NYC, Queens, Long Island area.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

One of our diecast members goes to a flea market type show every Sunday with a diecast vendor both set up but I think it is farther to the West. (Where the New York State Fair is held IIRC.)


----------



## slotto

I dig that van!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I replaced the Zuru Metal Machines group shot above with a better image. 🤙

And here is a link to my photo album of castings I have picked up previously.









Metal Machines


Zuru Metal Machines




www.flickr.com


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Thinking about the Metal Machines more - I may be off base about them being plastic bodied, but they all look like a plastic body with metal bases to me. I havent ever opened one though! My favorite one so far has been this Horizen. It kind of reminds me a Shelby Daytona or an early JDM. 


2020 Zuru Metal Machines Horizon by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## tjetken

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Thinking about the Metal Machines more - I may be off base about them being plastic bodied, but they all look like a plastic body with metal bases to me. I havent ever opened one though! My favorite one so far has been this Horizen. It kind of reminds me a Shelby Daytona or an early JDM.
> 
> 
> 2020 Zuru Metal Machines Horizon by Milton Fox, on Flickr


Very nice! I was actually looking for this one in walmart and all they had was a 3 pack I purchased in the pic. I gotta get the 2nd set of nee colors. Looks like plastic to me. The ‘rivets’ is white so it is most likely plastic. I believe and I heard that they are all plastic bodies with metal bases.

BTW, I love your pics on these cars in the post above. There are very clear pictures!!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Thanks! Yeah even the new Metal Machine image doesnt look crisp to me as the older photos. They look good through the view finder, on the lcd screen and then get muddy and fuzzy when I go to process them and upload them.


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks to *tjetken & MFracing for resurrecting & contributing to this thread Showing Plastic Bodied Diecast which could be possible conversions to HO slot cars! So when you find one post! ..RL*


----------



## tjetken

*New Metal Machines plastic bodies at Big Lots and an ebay purchase.*

Thanks to admin Milton for reminding me to check Big Lots! Last week, I did a major toy run to Big Lots, Target, Walmart and Hobby Lobby. Only Big Lots had tons of plastic body diecast in stock. Target and Walmart had empty shelves.

I purchased these 25 from Big Lots.









Here is a recent ebay purchase of Metal Machines.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice group of future slot cars! The Horizon is the most interesting to me. Reminds of the Shelby Daytona Coupes!


----------



## tjetken

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice group of future slot cars! The Horizon is the most interesting to me. Reminds of the Shelby Daytona Coupes!


Agreed and I also like the trucks to customize! But I had to buy the rest. It is too expensive to buy these from ebay.


----------



## XracerHO

Have mounted on 4-gear chassis: White Fang (modern Camaro), Horizon, Poison Ivy (older style Camaro) & Signal to date. ..RL


----------



## tjetken

XracerHO said:


> Have mounted on 4-gear chassis: White Fang (modern Camaro), Horizon, Poison Ivy (older style Camaro) & Signal to date. ..RL


Group pics please!


----------



## tjetken

*McDonalds Zamboni plastic body.*

I saw XracerHO did a conversion on this and I just received one from EBAY today. I recalled that he used a 440 TYCO chassis with the short wheel base. I also have a modified a TYCO US1 chassis on a shorter wheel base too and looks like it will fit. I took a quick look at it and the bottom screws are tri-angler. I had to use a flat screw driver with a vise grip for extra torque to remove the screws.




























This will be a fun future project. I want to actually use it to clean my tracks. Hem, I wonder if I should buy a couple more!!! One zamboni with a sand paper “scraper” and another zamboni with a pad to clean any dust from the scraper.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

You probably already know that the McDonalds toys are a little bit bigger and have more rounded edges than their Matchbox cousins to meet the more stricter younger child safety age range standards. You can also get the screw head tool needed to remove those triangluar shaped screw heads in most 'multi' tool sets (or at the least the larger ones) and individually at an auto parts store.

Matchbox actually has 2 other Zambonis in their past offerings. The first from 1996 is more detailed and has a driver. It was done in conjunction with White Rose Collectibles and are decorated with NHL team logos and colors. It may also be a bit bigger than Matchboxes 1:64 scale.

The other is a more generic model without a driver and looks like a smaller model version of the Zamboni already than the other 2 above. It is listed as 1:64 scale but that is not always in all 3 dimensions. It was released by Matchbox in 2016 and 2017.


----------



## tjetken

Milton Fox Racing said:


> You probably already know that the McDonalds toys are a little bit bigger and have more rounded edges than their Matchbox cousins to meet the more stricter younger child safety age range standards. You can also get the screw head tool needed to remove those triangluar shaped screw heads in most 'multi' tool sets (or at the least the larger ones) and individually at an auto parts store.
> 
> Matchbox actually has 2 other Zambonis in their past offerings. The first from 1996 is more detailed and has a driver. It was done in conjunction with White Rose Collectibles and are decorated with NHL team logos and colors. It may also be a bit bigger than Matchboxes 1:64 scale.
> 
> The other is a more generic model without a driver and looks like a smaller model version of the Zamboni already than the other 2 above. It is listed as 1:64 scale but that is not always in all 3 dimensions. It was released by Matchbox in 2016 and 2017.


Thanks Milton for the detailed info which is extremely helpful! I don’t have knowledge on any McDonald’s or Matchbox’s zamboni. I am a newbie on most diecast. My multi tools set has the usual torx bits. Good to know that an auto part store will have a tool. It is good that I saved money using a regular screwdriver to remove it. It was on pretty tight and I needed the vice grip to remove the 2 screws.

Thanks for letting me know that the McDonald’s is larger since it will fit my TYCO US1 chassis better. I will also check out the Matchbox versions but I prefer plastic for an easier modification. It can be a pain to cut a metal diecast body. Ebay pics of the white rose zamboni shows metal rivets. Are any of the Matchbox Zamboni body in plastic?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Looks like the White Rose model is all metal and only the top portion of the Matchbox is plastic.









Ice grooming vehicles







matchbox.fandom.com


----------



## tjetken

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Looks like the White Rose model is all metal and only the top portion of the Matchbox is plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice grooming vehicles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matchbox.fandom.com


Ok, thanks for confirming that. I will try to get another all plastic McDonald’s zamboni instead. The matchbox with a driver would look sweet going around the track. I have some HO scale drivers to place onto my zamboni.


----------



## tjetken

*Schuco 1/87 Garbage/Sweeper/Transporter trucks Metal CAB and the rest plastic.*

I brought these from EBAY seller “thetinyloft” from Singapore over a year ago and he still have them in stock. I have purchased from him many times w/o any issues. These trucks are quite detailed.









I saw a youtube video on the transporter truck converted onto a TYCO US1 chassis and I had to buy it. It is on my TO-DO list.









Here’s the video with the transporter on a TYCO US1 chassis.


----------



## tjetken

*Tow Truck Metal cab and the rest in plastic.*

I don’t know the brand and I found it on EBAY over a year ago.


----------



## tjetken

*IHC No. 920 1/87 HO scale Semi truck and trailer all in plastic.*


----------



## tjetken

*SceneMaster Construction Trucks—1/87 Metal Cab and the rest in plastic.*

Got these a long time ago…


----------



## tjetken

*Boley 1/87 Trucks Metal Cab and the rest in plastic.*

Got these a long time ago..











































Flatbed truck has metal CAB and Flatbed.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Boley makes (made) some nice work and commercial trucks in the 3 inch scale! This one is 8 cm long and 2.5 cm wide. I picked these up back in 2015 already loose.


Boley 2003 GMC Topkick by Milton Fox, on Flickr


Boley 2003 GMC Topkick by Milton Fox, on Flickr


Boley 2003 GMC Topkick by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Roughly the same size as above


Boley 2003 GMC Topkick by Milton Fox, on Flickr



Boley 2003 GMC Topkick by Milton Fox, on Flickr


Boley 2003 GMC Topkick by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## tjetken

*Matchbox Ice Cream King Van Plastic body that fits Thunderjet chassis.*


----------



## tjetken

*Hotwheels Humvee Baja Blazers has a wide Plastic body that fits many slotcar chassis.*

I have many different Hotwheels Humvee BUT I just can’t pass up another all plastic body that fits a TYCO US1 slotcar chassis.


----------



## XracerHO

*Surprise Just going to Post !!
*​ DITTO: BUT I just can’t pass up another all plastic HUMVEE body that fits a TYCO HP7 chassis! 
Already started black detailing front grill.










Have modified & mounted many to date TOO! What is the phrase: Great minds think alike! ..RL


----------



## tjetken

*Here are my new plastic body purchases. The older ones are from EBAY. These will be converted to slot cars one day.

Matchbox Plastic body two story bus









Matchbox Plastic Body Ice Cream King Taffy truck*









*Matchbox Service Mail and Cargo trucks. Oil tanker truck‘s cab & under carriage is metal and the rear tank is plastic.*









*Matchbox Food Trucks*









*Hotwheels Quick Bite Trucks*









*Hotwheels Legos Experimotors. For around $1 each, I bought them even though I am not into Legos. They Would be fun and silly slot cars.*









The Japanese cargo van’s cab is metal. The rest is in plastic.









*Some Hotwheels. For around a $1 each, I got to buy them.*









*Lost in Space Chariot*


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Looking forward to the conversions! 🤙


----------



## XracerHO

Ditto: Looking forward to the conversions! Glad you got such a Great Haul of different vehicles for conversions to slot cars! ..RL


----------



## tjetken

XracerHO said:


> Ditto: Looking forward to the conversions! Glad you got such a Great Haul of different vehicles for conversions to slot cars! ..RL


I will try my best to convert them.


----------



## XracerHO

You inspired me driving all over checking peg & look what I found! Raijin Express!!










All plastic & New Japanese vehicle customization craze! Dekotora, an abbreviation for decorated truck in this case a garbage truck extravagantly decorated for approx. $ 100K with chrome,artwork & many neon or ultraviolet lights! ..RL


----------



## tjetken

XracerHO said:


> You inspired me driving all over checking peg & look what I found! Raijin Express!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All plastic & New Japanese vehicle customization craze! Deotora, an abbreviation for decorated truck in this case a garbage truck extravagantly decorated for approx. $ 100K with chrome,artwork & many neon or ultraviolet lights! ..RL


That‘s good! I can’t wait until you mod it so that I can steal your ideal!

I actually NEVER heard of this craze until I bought this diecast and researched it. It is definitely an expensive hobby that they spend on their real work trucks.


----------



## tjetken

Here’s another purchase of Matchboxes for future TJET and TYCO US1 slot car conversions. All are plastic body except for the H2O truck. The Gotham GCD and H2O plastic tanker will be for the TYCO US1 slot car chassis. The rest will be for a TJET chassis.

The blue Renault ambulance is my 2nd one. One will be converted onto a TJET chassis with a separated front axle like the school bus above. For the 2nd blue ambulance, I will attempt to mount it onto a TYCO US1 chassis. The ambulance body is narrow and will have to be stretched wider to fit over the TYCO US1 chassis.

It seems that I have more projects than time.


----------



## tjetken

*New 2022 Hotwheels Cockney Cab II HW Metro All Plastic body*

Just got this Hotwheels Cockney Cab II from Target today. It fits a 4 Gears w/o side clips long wheel base very well. I have 2 projects in progress and I HAD TO RIP this new one out of the package tonight LIKE if I really need another project! The body is made up of 3 separate plastic pieces.

It will also fit the new Auto World 4-Gears chassis with side clips. Just shave a bit from each side and the clips will still be intact. The body is too rigid for side mounts.

RL, run out now to find it on the peg!






















































That’s it for now. It will be a future project.


----------



## XracerHO

*TjetKen *did not have to find Hotwheels Cockney Cab  on the pegs since the shop already had 2 which you can see the modified versions on current One Guy Garage post. Thk for the reminder *..RL*


----------



## XracerHO

*Tjetken:* will be checking the pegs for British Flag Cab & look forward to your build & always appreciate your posts that start right from the car in the packaging, to disassembly & chassis fit.

Another ALL Plastic body Diecast for Conversion *DRAFTNATOR* -- HW Speed Team.

The body has plastic interior detail & chrome bumper!










The HW tires really roll very easily & would make a great Gravity Diecast racer.










For us, ho slot car guys, another future conversion project. ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I will have to find one of my versions to test on the gravity tracks of the Draftnator. 🤙 

This one shown above is a regular edition Treasure Hunt (chase) version so might not be as easy to find, but there are 2 versions from last year with clear body shells that are also floating around still on the pegs at the dollar stores and some of the big box stores too!


----------



## tjetken

Very nice! I don’t recall seeing this version at Target yesterday. I have been a bit lazy lately and didn’t work on any slot car conversions but I have been buying mostly on EBAY! I will post some of my plastic diecast finds soon.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

The Cockney Cab from the H case is hanging in our area now.


----------



## tjetken

New purchases

Matchbox Ice Cream Van with metal hood and the rest in plastic From EBAY.









I just noticed in my stash that I did buy a HW DRAFTNATOR from a drug store several weeks ago and I forgot about it. The Charms truck was from EBAY, the rest from Target.









I revisited XracerHO (RL) posts and his scene master trucks inspired me to try the TJET conversions so I scour EBAY looking for them. Don’t know when I will attempt to mod them but I have them.





























































Got 3 dupes (Smith Bros, dump and stake trucks). Seller gave me a deal at $6 each so I had buy them.

I lost an auction for the pickup trucks.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Some nice additions and a great price on the Scene Masters! 🤙

If you are still looking for other sources search for the Boley brand. They have some excellent detailing.


----------



## XracerHO

Great price on Scene Masters in original packaging! You have a Fantastic collection of Scene Masters
Been trying to acquire the cement truck for awhile.
Have a couple of builds to finish & post. Then *Tjetken:* the shop will walk you through a Scene Master build step by step as I build another truck. Leave the tow trucks for awhile since you have to complete take bed apart to widen it to maintain the lovely fenders over the rear tires. First thing is to mount the cab to the chassis with front screw post & correct stance. This you will do for every truck then mount each different bed with rear screw mount & finally attach to cab.
OK if you would like. ..RL


----------



## tjetken

XracerHO said:


> Great price on Scene Masters in original packaging! You have a Fantastic collection of Scene Masters
> Been trying to acquire the cement truck for awhile.
> Have a couple of builds to finish & post. Then *Tjetken:* the shop will walk you through a Scene Master build step by step as I build another truck. Leave the tow trucks for awhile since you have to complete take bed apart to widen it to maintain the lovely fenders over the rear tires. First thing is to mount the cab to the chassis with front screw post & correct stance. This you will do for every truck then mount each different bed with rear screw mount & finally attach to cab.
> OK if you would like. ..RL


Thanks. The cement truck was $20 shipped. Only the 2 extra dump and stake trucks were $6 a pack.
Also thanks for the tips on these scene master trucks! I had to pay up for the rest. You only live once so I spent the money to aquire them on ebay.


----------



## XracerHO

Once you start mounting them you will enjoy them & won't be able to stop. They run well & look really cool! ...RL


----------



## tjetken

*Two more Plastic bodies from a Hotwheels Batman 5 pack.*

I just bought these 2 (Joker and Killer Croc vehicles) loose from Ebay. They should fit a AFX 4 Gears slot car chassis. Since I am a Batman collector, I just had to get them to convert.


----------



## XracerHO

Batman collector too, will have to find these two!

More info for you (tjetken) on the Cockney Cab & parts:
version the shop used after breakdown would supply plastic front bumper & grille. rear plastic bumper & valences.










Surf & Turf diecast would supply the large plastic blower for the roof.










'41Willys (dragster) diecast would supply the plastic parachutes & wheelie bars.










Combine the two version diecast to make one plastic Cockney cab 4-gear dragster!










Hope info helps your build. The diecast pegs are a good supply of plastic parts! ..RL


----------



## tjetken

*Daiso all plastic military vehicle.*

Here’s a Military vehicle I got from Daiso, a Japanese “ $2 & up“ store, in the mall. It cost $2 and too bad I didn’t buy another one.










The Hotwheels on the bottom right was a prior conversion. The TYCO US1 chassis with a shorten wheel base looks like it should fit the new DAISO vehicle.








This will be a future plastic diecast to slot car conversion project.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice looking vehicle. I would want extras for the wheel sets. We know have 3 brick and mortar locations in our DFW area, so I will have to stop in and check them out (He says again!).


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice looking vehicle. I would want extras for the wheel sets. We know have 3 brick and mortar locations in our DFW area, so I will have to stop in and check them out (He says again!).


----------



## tjetken

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice looking vehicle. I would want extras for the wheel sets. We know have 3 brick and mortar locations in our DFW area, so I will have to stop in and check them out (He says again!).


Go get it before they are gone! I noticed that many items in Daiso don’t return. Once they are sold they are gone.


----------



## tjetken

*Here are some recent purchase of all Plastic or mostly plastic bodies For slotcar conversions.*


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks* tjetken* for the update of plastic bodies for future Conversions since our pegs have been empty for most of the summer! A friend train hobbyist picked up for me: Matchbox blue Taffy Truck & Burger Food Truck at a small train show but they were not cheap...supply & demand! Will be checking your Conversion builds for my new acquisitions above. ..RL


----------



## tjetken

*Matchbox all plastic body diecast*

The loose trucks are from three 5 packs. The EL SEGUNDO 5 pack has 3 all plastic bodies which is a great value where as the the EV and the food truck are 1 plastic body in each 5 pack. I only did a slotcar conversion with the food truck body and the rest will be new challenges.

Oh, I just noticed that I bought a dupe of the ambulance.


----------



## tjetken

*Matchbox and Hot Wheels Plastic Diecasts*

More plastic bodies to convert to slot cars one day….


----------



## tjetken

*Hotwheels Plastic Diecast Bodies*


----------



## tjetken

*New Hotwheels all plastic bodies*

I got these on the peg yesterday. There were several more Treasure Hunt Raijij on the pegs. I am not a scapler so I didn’t hoard them up but I suspect someone will do that. I will convert one to a slot car and just have one extra MOC.

I was impatient and purchased the red Raijin (Treasure Hunt) from EBAY for $8 before xmas just in case I can’t find one for MSRP. I hate keeping these scaplers in business but I had to get one to convert….patience is not a virtue I have, unfortunately…..









Now, I NEED to find the Matchbox Fedex playset and several extra Fedex trucks At MSRP !!!


----------



## XracerHO

Treasure Hunt Raijin express looks great glad you got one.
Nothing on Hot wheels pegs in this large Metropolitan Toronto, Cdn!

In small Dartmouth, Cdn., a GENEROUS (LOL) person on ebay will sell it to me for C$9.99 plus C$26.16 shipping charge with only minor card flaws! Something wrong with Hot Wheels distribution in Canada.
Will wait & buy if & when distribution arrives! ..RL


----------



## tjetken

XracerHO said:


> Treasure Hunt Raijin express looks great glad you got one.
> Nothing on Hot wheels pegs in this large Metropolitan Toronto, Cdn!
> 
> In small Dartmouth, Cdn., a GENEROUS (LOL) person on ebay will sell it to me for C$9.99 plus C$26.16 shipping charge with only minor card flaws! Something wrong with Hot Wheels distribution in Canada.
> Will wait & buy if & when distribution arrives! ..RL


Gotta have deep pockets to pay so much for SHIPPING for a $1.25 Hotwheels. Crazy prices!! People are too GREEDY!

The most I would spend on EBAY for a mainline HW is $5 to $10 including shipping. Check drug, dollar stores and supermarkets for hotwheels.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Distributions are still a little wonky all across the USA and I would assume Canada is the same.

Is the shipping charge the standard Canadian rate? Or inflated by the seller?. I seem to remember it costing that much to ship from the US to Canada and most of Europe


----------

